# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مجموعة من الأبحاث ورسائل الماجستير في القانون

## A_najah

(تأهيل السجين وفقاً لقانون التأهيل والاصلاح الفلسطيني رقم (6) لسنة 1998) 

 الملخص تشكل هذه الدراسة عرضا لموضوع تأهيل السجين أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة، وفي سبيل  الوصول إلى صورة شاملة وواضحة عن أساليب التأهيل، كان لا بد من التعرض إلى  ذلك الموضوع من الجانب النظري والعملي. فقد تم التعرض بالدراسة وبما تستلزمه ضرورات البحث بيان مدلول السجين،  وأساليب تأهيله وإصلاحه وتهذيبه. مع العلم بأن السجين الذي يخص هذه الدراسة  ليس الموقوف احتياطيا أو المحكوم عليه بتدبير احترازي أو غرامة، أو  الأحداث، فكل هؤلاء يخرجون من حيز هذا البحث. وتم التمهيد لهذا الموضوع، بعرض موجز لماهية التأهيل، والتطور التاريخي  للعقوبة السالبة للحرية حيث تبدلت أغراض العقوبة، فلم يعد الإيلام والتعذيب  غرضا للعقوبة، وإنما التأهيل والإصلاح هما الغرض المبتغى من ورائها، وهذا  يستلزم قطعا ضرورة إتباع أساليب معاملة عقابية لتحقيق هذا الغرض، وتم  التطرق لمساوئ السجن والبدائل السجنية، وكذلك الإجراءات التمهيدية قبل  الخوض بالمعاملة العقابية. وبعدها تم الانتقال إلى عرض تفصيلي لكل من التأهيل المادي والتأهيل المعنوي  للسجين أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة، ووضع أسس لمعالجة النزيل وأساليب تأهيله  ببيان الحقوق الأساسية للسجين والأساس القانوني لها. فتم تناول التأهيل باعتبار أن السجين هو إنسان لم يفقد إنسانيته، وبالتالي  فإن سلامة التنفيذ العقابي تستوجب إتباع أساليب معاملة عقابية تساعد السجين  على تأهيله وإصلاحه، ليجد مكاناً صحيحاً في مجتمعه بعد الإفراج عنه. فغياب  هذه الأساليب يتيح فرصة كبيرة لارتكاب الجرائم، وقد تدفعه لتكرار الجريمة،  فكان لا بد أن يتمتع السجين بحقوق أساسية لإنجاح الغرض من العقوبة، وهذا  لا يعني – بأي حال من الأحوال الانتقاص من حق المجتمع بتوقيع العقوبة، إلا  أنه إذا كان من حق الدولة مصادرة حريته تنفيذا للقانون فليس لها مصادرة أي  حق آخر له من عمل أو رعاية صحية أو تعليم أو تهذيب، فالمجتمع الذي يعطي  لنفسه هذا الحق ما هو إلا مجتمع ينتهك حقوق الإنسان ويكون بعيداً عن  الديمقراطية . وبناء على ذلك تم تقسيم هذه الدراسة إلى جزأين، بيّن الجزء الأول التأهيل  المادي للسجين من حيث تنظيم حياة السجين داخل السجن، وخاصة المعاملة  الإنسانية للسجين والإجراءات الأمنية المتبعة، ثم تعرضت الدراسة للظروف  المعيشية المناسبة للسجين، والرعاية الصحية والعمل، وتم استنتاج أن السجين  إنسان قبل كل شيء، وبالتالي له الحق في معاملة تحفظ كرامته وإنسانيته.  والجزء الثاني وضّح كيفية التأهيل المعنوي للسجين، وتم فيه تناول الرعاية  المعنوية للسجين النفسية والاجتماعية، وضرورة تدعيم علاقته بالعالم  الخارجي، ومدى حقه في التعبير وإبداء الرأي، وكذلك تعديل سلوكه الانحرافي  بإعداده تربويا وتهذيبه أخلاقيا ودينيا، وتم استنتاج أن رعاية السجين  معنويا تنعكس ايجابيا على المجتمع، خاصة أن للأمراض النفسية والجهل والأمية  أثرا كبيرا في ارتكاب الجريمة.  وبالإضافة إلى هذه الدراسة النظرية، قامت الباحثة بإعداد استمارات ومقابلة  مجموعة عشوائية من المساجين وطرح عدة أسئلة عليهم لبيان مدى التزام الإدارة  العامة والمراكز بما ورد في القانون الفلسطيني لمراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل  رقم (6) لسنة 1998، في سجون مختلفة في الضفة هي سجن طولكرم وسجن جنين وسجن  رام الله. ثم ألحقت الباحثة هذه الاستمارات وإجابات المساجين في الدراسة،  وذلك استيفاء لأغراض هذه الدراسة. وخلصت الدراسة النظرية والعملية لأساليب التأهيل، بأن غياب النص على كيفية  ممارستها يضعف من وجودها ولربما يعدمها، وهذا ما يحصل بالفعل في السجون  التي كانت محل الدراسة وزارتها الباحثة، الأمر الذي يستلزم بالضرورة وضع  لوائح وأنظمة وتعليمات. 



الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الاعتراف في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني

الملخص

تتحدث هذه الدراسة عن موضوع اعتراف المتهم كدليل من أدلة الاثبات في ضوء قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفلسطيني، والقانون المقارن، وقد اشتملت هذه الدراسة على أربعة فصول.

حيث تناولت في الفصل الأول الحديث عن مفهوم الاعتراف في اللغة والقانون، وأنواعه من حيث السلطة التي يصدر أمامها، و الحجية التي يتمتع بها، والشكل التي يكون عليه، كما تطرقت الى الطبيعة القانونية له، وأوضحت أن الاعتراف عملا قانونيا بالمعنى الضيق، لا تصرفا قانونيا، على اعتبار أن القانون هو الذي يرتب آثاره، وليس لإرادة المعترف دخل في ذلك.

أما الفصل الثاني فقد خصصته للحديث عن شروط صحة الاعتراف، حيث بينت من خلاله أن الاعتراف لكي يكون صحيحا منتجا لآثاره القانونية يجب أن تتوافر به عدة شروط:

1-    أن يصدر عن شخص يتمتع بالأهلية الإجرائية

ولكي يتحقق ذلك يجب أن يكون هذا الشخص متهما بارتكاب الجريمة المعترف بشأنها، وتعرضت من خلاله الى القيمة القانونية لأقوال متهم على متهم آخر، والتسليم بالتهمة الصادر من محامي المتهم، كما يجب أن يتمتع بالإدراك والتمييز وقت الإدلاء بالاعتراف، حيث بينت أحكام الاعتراف الصادر من الصغير والمجنون والسكران.

1-   فضلا عن صدور هذا الاعتراف عن إرادة حرة واعية

        حيث بينت من خلاله أن هناك بعض التأثيرات التي تبطل الاعتراف، منها المادي، كالإكراه، و إرهاق المتهم بالاستجواب المطول، والاستعانة بكلاب الشرطة، واستعمال التنويم المغناطيسي،والعقاقير المخدرة، وجهاز كشف الكذب، ومنها المعنوي، كالوعد والإغراء، والتهديد، تحليف المتهم اليمين، والحيلة والخداع.

2-   وان يكون الاعتراف مطابقا للحقيقة والواقع.

3-   وأخيرا استناد الاعتراف الى إجراءات صحيحة.

كما تعرضت الى التمييز بين الاعتراف والشهادة والإقرار المدني، وبينت أوجه الشبه والاختلاف بينهما، حتى يسهل الفهم لطبيعة وأحكام كل منهما، وعدم الخلط بينهما.

أما الفصل الثالث فقد تعرضت من خلاله الى حجية الاعتراف وأثره في الاثبات، على اعتبار أن حجية الاعتراف تختلف من حيث جهة صدوره، إذا صدر من المتهم سواء كان قضائيا أم غير قضائي، أو من غير المتهم، كما تحدثت عن إمكانية تجزئة الاعتراف، والأحوال التي يمكن تجزئة الاعتراف بها، والحالات التي لا يمكن التجزئة فيها، وعن دور المحكمة وسلطتها في تجزئة الاعتراف، بينما تناولت في القسم الآخر من هذا الفصل الحديث عن آثار الاعتراف في الاثبات، حيث تناولتها من الناحية الإجرائية والتي تتعلق بإجراءات السير بالدعوى الجزائية، أهمها في مرحلتي جمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق الابتدائي، و بعد صدور قرار من النائب العام بالاوجه لإقامة الدعوى، و بعد احالة النيابة العامة الدعوى الى المحكمة، واثر الاعتراف الصادر أمام المحكمة، واثر الاعتراف الصادر بعد الحكم غير البات، وأثره بعد صدور الحكم البات، أما من الناحية الموضوعية، والتي تتعلق بأثر الاعتراف على العقوبة المقررة للجريمة المعترف بشأنها، واهم هذه الجرائم، جريمة الرشوة، والجرائم التي تقع على امن الدولة، وجريمة تأليف جمعية أشرار، وجريمة تقليد ختم الدولة أو العلامات الرسمية أو البنكنوت أو الطوابع، وأخيرا جريمة اليمين الكاذبة.

وفي الفصل الرابع والأخير، فقد تناولت مسألة العدول عن الاعتراف وبطلانه، حيث بينت أولا إمكانية العدول عن الاعتراف من قبل المتهم، ومدى سلطة المحكمة في تقدير هذا العدول والنتائج المترتبة عليه، والمظاهر التي ترافق هذا العدول، والتي تدل على صدق هذا العدول من عدمه، ومن ثم تناولت ثانيا موضوع بطلان الاعتراف، حيث بينت اهم الأسباب التي تؤدي الى البطلان، أهمها البطلان لعدم توفر الأهلية الإجرائية للمعترف، والبطلان لعدم صدور الاعتراف عن إرادة حرة، والبطلان لعدم صراحة الاعتراف ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع، وأخيرا البطلان لعدم استناد الاعتراف الى إجراءات صحيحة، واستعرضت بعدها تأثيرات الاعتراف الباطل على الإجراءات السابقة وأثره على واللاحق منها.

البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

التوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي"في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني "دراسة مقارنة"

لقد عالج الباحث في هذه الدراسة التوقيف (الحبس الاحتياطي) في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني، وذلك بعد أن تعرض في فصل تمهيدي لعدة موضوعات ذات صلة بموضوع الرسالة، حيث عرض فيه تعريف التوقيف لغةً واصطلاحاً وشرعاً ، ورغم اختلاف التعريفات الفقهية للتوقيف إلا أنها اتفقت على أنه سلب حرية المتهم فترة من الزمن لغايات التحقيق ضمن شروط وضوابط حددها المشرّع.

        وبسبب استخدام المشرّع لتعبيري التوقيف والحبس الاحتياطي، إلا أن الباحث استخدم تعبير التوقيف للدلالة على سلب حرية المتهم فترة محددة من الزمن من أجل مقتضيات التحقيق وفق ضوابط وقيود حددها القانون.

        وتحدث الباحث عن الإجراءات الشبيه بالتوقيف، فميز بينه وبين القبض والاعتقال الإداري من حيث التعريف والسلطة التي تصدرها ومدتها، وذكر الباحث نبذة عن تطور التوقيف فعرضه في تشريعات قدماء المصريين, وفي القانون الروماني, وفي الشريعة الإسلامية والتي تعتبر أهم مصادر التشريع في فلسطين، ومن ثم في المواثيق الدولية.

وقد خصص الباحث الفصل الأول لبيان التكييف القانوني للتوقيف في مبحث أول عرض فيه مبدأ قرينة البراءة والتي تفرض البراءة بالإنسان حتى يثبت عكس ذلك في حكم قضائي قطعي بالإدانة والتوفيق بين قرينة البراءة والتوقيف، وميز الباحث ما بين التوقيف والعقوبة.

        وعرض مبررات التوقيف ووجهة نظره حيالها, التي تقضي حبس شخص لم يصدر بحقه حكم بالإدانة والذي قد يصدر لصالحه حكم بالبراءة، وهذه المبررات هي تهدئة الرأي العام ومنع المتهم من الهرب والمحافظة على الأدلة التي قد يحاول المتهم إخفاءها وطمسها لو بقي حرّاً طليقاً، ومن هذه المبررات حماية المتهم وقتياً من أي خطر قد يتعرض له كانتقام منه، والتوقيف أيضاً وسيلة لضمان تنفيذ العقوبة التي قد تصدر بحق المتهم, كما أكد الباحث على ضرورة عدم التوسع بالأخذ بالمبررات المذكورة أعلاه.

        وتناول الباحث في المبحث الثاني الشروط الموضوعية للتوقيف، وهذه الشروط هي الجرائم التي يجوز التوقيف فيها. والشرط الثاني عرض الباحث به ضرورة وجود دلائل كافية وأسباب معقولة من أجل إصدار أمر التوقيف. وعرض في الشرط الثالث مدة التوقيف وَبيَن المعايير التي تحدثت عن مدة التوقيف من حيث تحديد حد أقصى للتوقيف، وبَيَن المدة التي تستطيع الضابطة القضائية والنيابة العامة أن توقف المتهم بموجبها ، والمدة التي يمكن لقاضي الصلح أن يصدر أمراً بها وكذلك محكمة البداية.

        وعرض في المبحث الثالث الشروط الشكلية لإصدار قرار التوقيف وهي السلطة التي تصدر أمر التوقيف, وضرورة أن يستوجب الشخص قبل توقيفه، وتسبيب قرار التوقيف وتنفيذ أمر التوقيف خلال مدة معينة، والبينات التي يحتويها أمر التوقيف.

        وعرض الباحث في الفصل الثالث انتهاء التوقيف بالإفراج حيث بين ماهية الإفراج واعتباراته والسلطة المختصة به، وأنواع الإفراج ، كما بين به في حالة تعليق الإفراج على كفالة وتعريف الكفالة وشروطها وكيفية تقديرها وذلك في المبحث الأول.

        وعرض في مبحث ثاني آثار التوقيف وهي احتساب مدة التوقيف من الحكم المبرم ورأي الفقهاء في ذلك وحدد العقوبات التي تحسم منها مدة العقوبة.

        وتناول الباحث إعادة توقيف المتهم مرة أخرى وشروط ذلك بأن يكون القرار مسبب وأن تكون هناك ظروف جديدة.

        وعرض الباحث في مبحث ثالث الرقابة على شرعية قرار التوقيف التي قد تكون تلقائية من الجهة القضائية أو بناءً على طلب من المتهم. ثم عرض كيفية معاملة الموقوف والحقوق التي يتمتع بها الموقوف في المبادئ الدولية وفي القوانين الفلسطينية.

        وقد وضع الباحث خاتمة عرض فيها أهم النتائج والمقترحات العامة على معظم مناحي البحث، وعرض اقتراحات لتعديل بعض نصوص المواد في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية والتي تشكل ضمانة لعدم الافتئات على الحريات الشخصية.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

المسئولية الجنائية الشخصية لمرتكبي جرائم الحرب (مجزرتا مخيم جنين والبلدة القديمة في نابلس نموذجا) 

الملخص

تأتي أهمية هذه الدراسة والهدف منها بأنها محاولة بحثية منهجية لتتبع ممارسات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي وتصنيفها القانوني على أنها جرائم حرب، وخاصة ما ارتكبته إسرائيل خلال اجتياحها لمخيم جنين والبلدة القديمة في نابلس عام 2002، كذلك لتسلط الضوء القانوني على مبادئ وقواعد القانون الدولي للمساءلة الجنائية الشخصية عن ارتكاب جرائم الحرب.

بداية لقد صاحب المسؤولية الدولية تطورات كبيرة أثرت على طبيعتها القانونية وأساس نشأتها والشروط اللازمة لقيامها وصولاً إلى نتائجها والآثار المترتبة عليها.

ولعل ما حدث خلال الحربين العالميتين من انتهاكات صارخة للقيم والمبادئ الإنسانية، أظهر أن الفرد ببعض تصرفاته غير المشروعة كانتهاك قوانين الحرب وعاداتها وارتكاب الجرائم الدولية الأخرى يشكل تهديداً للسلم والأمن الدولي وهذا ما أظهر على الوجود مبدأ المسؤولية الجنائية الشخصية الذي أقر فيما بعد، وتم ترجمته من خلال مساءلة العديد من مرتكبي جرائم الحرب في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى والثانية، حيث لهذا الغرض شكلت العديد من المحاكمات منها ليبزج ومحكمة نورمبرنج العسكرية ومحكمة طوكيو العسكرية ومحكمتا يوغسلافيا ورواندا...

وما قامت به سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي في شهر نيسان عام 2002 خلال اجتياحها لمخيم جنين والبلدة القديمة في نابلس من ممارسات لا قانونية ينطبق عليها وصف جرائم الحرب، حيث تمثلت هذه الجرائم بالاعتداء على الحق في الحياة والسلامة البدنية والأمن الشخصي من استهداف للمدنيين الفلسطينيين واعدامات خارج نطاق القانون، واستخدام المدنيين الفلسطينيين دروعاً بشرية، واستهداف الطواقم الطبية والمستشفيات ومنع نقل جثث القتلى والجرحى ومعاملة المدنيين معاملة قاسية وحاطة بالكرامة وغير ذلك من الجرائم.

والمطلع في أحكام القانون الدولي الجنائي يلاحظ أن هناك العديد من الآليات القانونية لإمكانية محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيلية كاصدار قرار من مجلس الأمن الدولي يقضي بإنشاء محكمة خاصة لمجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين، وامكانية محاكمتهم عبر المحاكم الوطنية للدول الأطراف في اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة وغير ذلك من الآليات.

ولمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين عندما تتاح الفرصة الدولية لذلك لا بد من قيام وزارة العدل الفلسطينية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني المختصة بالعمل على توثيق جرائم الحرب الإسرائيلية المستمرة على الشعب الفلسطيني لاستخدامها كدليل إدانة للمسؤولين عن هذه الجرائم، ولا يجوز بأي حال المساس بحق المحاكمة عند استئناف المفاوضات السياسية بين الجانبين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي في المستقبل حتى لا يكون هناك تضحية بالعدالة على مذبح المصالح السياسية. 

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

التعويض الاتفاقي في القانون المدني -دراسة مقارنة- 

الملخص

تعالج هذه الرسالة موضوعاً له أهمية كبيرة على الصعيد الاقتصادي، وهو التعويض الاتفاقي والذي يعني الاتفاق المسبق على تقدير التعويض المستحق جراء إخلال أحد المتعاقدين بالالتزام المترتب على عاتقه بموجب العقد وأعمال قاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن التعويض الاتفاقي يلعب دوراً كبيراً في اضفاء صفة الالزامية على العقود الأمر الذي يساعد على تنفيذها، هذا بالاضافة إلى أنه يؤدي إلى التقليل من المنازعات التي تثور بشأن ركن الضرر وحجم التعويض المستحق، وهذا بطبيعة الحال يؤدي إلى الحيلولة دون تدخل القضاء أحياناً وتحكمه في التقدير سواء من خلال القاضي نفسه أو من خلال الاستعانة بالخبراء مما يؤدي إلى توفير الوقت والجهد والمال الواقع سواء على عاتق المتعاقدين أم على عاتق القضاء.

وللرسالة أهمية كبيرة على الصعيد الفكري القانوني الفلسطيني كونها تناقش موضوع التعويض الاتفاقي في مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني ومقارنته مع الأنظمة القانونية في كل من مصر والأردن.

وتهدف هذه الرسالة إلى بيان القيمة القانونية للتعويض الاتفاقي، فمن الضروري التعرف على مفهوم التعويض الاتفاقي وشروط استحقاقه، هذا بالإضافة إلى معرفة نطاق تطبيقه، وتميزه عن الأوضاع القانونية المشابهة له، وكذلك الاستعانة بالفقه والقضاء في كل من مصر والأردن وفلسطين، للوصول إلى رؤيا واضحة للأثار القانونية التي تترتب على التعويض الاتفاقي وتحديد الطبيعة القانونية له لما لهذا الأمر من أهمية كبيرة على كل من الصعيد التجاري والاقتصادي والاستثماري علاوة على ذلك أن هذا الأمر يعود بالفائدة على كل من له علاقة بالعمل القانوني عدا عن النفع القانوني الذي يعود على العاملين بالجانب الاقتصادي والاستثماري.

لهذا تم تقسيم هذه الرسالة إلى تمهيد وأربعة فصول حيث تم تناول تطور فكرة التعويض الاتفاقي في هذه الأنظمة القانونية المختلفة في التمهيد.

وعالج الفصل الأول المبادئ والأحكام العامة للتعويض الاتفاقي وجرى تقسيمه إلى مبحثين:  حيث تم استعراض مفهوم التعويض الاتفاقي في المبحث الأول وقسم إلى مطلبين، في الأول تم التعرف على ماهية التعويض الاتفاقي وأركانه في الأنظمة المختلفة، أما في الثاني فتم التعرف فيه إلى أهمية التعويض الاتفاقي.

كذلك تم بحث خصائص التعويض الاتفاقي في المبحث الثاني حيث جرى تقسيمه إلى مطلبين: المطلب الأول: يعالج خاصية الاتفاقية  في حين المطلب الثاني يعالج خاصية التبعية.

وبخصوص الفصل الثاني: فتضمن شروط استحقاق التعويض الاتفاقي حيث يعالج المبحث الأول شروط استحقاق التعويض الاتفاقي وتم تقسيمه إلى مطلبين حيث يعالج الأول الأركان العامة للحكم بالتعويض الاتفاقي من خطأ وضرر وعلاقة سببية والثاني يعالج موضوع الاعذار الموجه من الدائن إلى المدين. والمبحث الثاني: يعالج نطاق تطبيق التعويض الاتفاقي وجرى تقسيمه إلى مطلبين حيث يعالج المطلب الاول تطبيق التعويض الاتفاقي في نطاق العقد، في حين يعالج المطلب الثاني تطبيق التعويض الاتفاقي في نطاق الفعل الضار.

في حين يعالج الفصل الثالث مسألة الاختيار والجمع بين التنفيذ العيني والتعويض الاتفاقي كذلك تميزه عن الأوضاع القانونية المشابهة، حيث تم تقسيمه إلى مبحثين دراسيين، تم تخصيص المبحث الأول لمسالة الاختيار والجمع بين التنفيذ العيني والتعويض الاتفاقي وتم تقسيمه إلى مطلبين خصص الأول لدراسة موضوع الاختيار بين التنفيذ العيني والتعويض الاتفاقي في حين خصص الثاني لدراسة موضوع الجمع بين التنفيذ العيني والتعويض الاتفاقي، والمبحث الثاني: يعالج هذا المبحث تمييز التعويض الاتفاقي عن الأوضاع القانونية المشابهة له وتم دراسة هذا المبحث في خمسة مطالب خصص المطلب الأول للتمييز بين التعويض الاتفاقي والإثراء بلا سبب والثاني للتمييز بين التعويض الاتفاقي وعقد الصلح والثالث للتمييز بين التعويض الاتفاقي والتهديد المالي والرابع للتمييز بين التعويض الاتفاقي والالتزام البدلي، والخامس للتمييز بين التعويض الاتفاقي والالتزام التخييري.

أما الفصل الرابع يعالج أثار التعويض الاتفاقي ومدى تعلق أحكامه بالنظام العام وقسم هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين، الأول: يعالج سلطة القاضي في تعديل التعويض الاتفاقي وتم تقسيم هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين حيث يعالج الأول سلطة القاضي في تخفيض التعويض الاتفاقي في حين يعالج الثاني سلطة القاضي في زيادة التعويض الاتفاقي، أما المبحث الثاني فيعالج أحكام التعويض الاتفاقي والنظام العام، وتم تقسيمه إلى مطلبين: الاول يعالج فكرة النظام العام والثاني يعالج أحكام التعويض الاتفاقي والنظام العام على اعتبار أن المنهج الذي اتخذه المشرع حيال هذا الأمر في الأنظمة القانونية محل الدراسة هو منهج غريب بحد ذاته على اعتبار أن معظم القوانين أجازت للمتعاقدين الاتفاق على تحديد مقدار التعويض في بداية التعاقد أو في اتفاق لاحق عليه، وهذا يعني أن المشرع قد اعتبر التعويض الاتفاقي لا يتعارض مع أحكام النظام العام، إلا أن القوانين المعالجة للتعويض الاتفاقي قد خالفت المبدأ الذي قررته، من حيث أنها سمحت للقاضي تخفيض أو زياد التعويض الاتفاقي في حالة عدم تناسب مقدار التعويض الاتفاقي مع الضرر الحاصل، واعتبرت سلطة القاضي في تعديل التعويض الاتفاقي من النظام العام ولا يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفته.ا

البحث الكامل...

----------


## A_najah

الاستجواب في النظام البرلماني(دراسة مقارنة فلسطين ومصر)

الملخص

النظام البرلماني هو النظام الذي يقوم على أساس التوازن والتعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية.

لذلك يفترض النظام البرلماني بوصفه أصلاً عاماً تساوي كل سلطة من السلطتين سالفتي الذكر مع الأخرى دون أدنى تبعية أو سيطرة لإحداهما على الأخرى، على أن هذا التساوي يعني من ناحية أخرى ضرورة التعاون والتوازن بينهما. ويعد النظام البرلماني الوسط بين النظاميين النظام الرئاسي المطبق في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وحكومة الجمعية المطبق في سويسرا. والنظام البرلماني يصلح للتطبيق في الدول الملكية والدول الجمهورية على حد سواء، وقد كانت أولى البلدان التي عرفته هي إنجلترا.

لقد نشأ النظام البرلماني في إنجلترا خلال القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر، واكتملت أركانه على أساس التوازن بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، من وزارة مسئولة أمام البرلمان وحق السلطة التنفيذية في حل البرلمان، مع وجود قدر كبير من التعاون بينهما.

وتتطلب نشأة النظام البرلماني وجود هيئات أساسية تعد دعائم النظام البرلماني وأعمدته التي يرتكز إليها وهي:

أولاً: ثنائية السلطة التنفيذية

إن النظام البرلماني يقوم على أساس الفصل بين منصب رئيس الدولة ورئاسة الحكومة، بحيث يكون رئيس الدولة غير مسؤول، على أن تقع المسؤولية السياسية الكاملة على الوزارة بشكل تضامني، أي أن النظام البرلماني يقوم على أساس ثنائية الجهاز التنفيذي، وهذه إحدى دعائم هذا النظام.

(أ) رئيس الدولة

يعتبر رئيس الدولة غير مسؤول سياسياً أمام البرلمان عن شؤون الحكم سواءاً كان ملكاً أم رئيس جمهورية، ولكن الأمر يختلف فيما يتعلق بالمسؤولية الجنائية، فلا يسأل رئيس الدولة إذا كان ملكاً لأن ذاته مصونة لا تمس، أما إذا كان رئيساً للجمهورية فإنه يسأل جنائياً عن الجرائم التي يرتكبها، ويترتب على عدم المسئولية السياسية لرئيس الدولة أنه لا يجوز توجيه النقد إلى رئيس الدولة، وإنما إلى الحكومة وأن أوامر رئيس الدولة الشفوية والخطية لا تخلي الوزراء من مسئوليتهم، لهذا قيل أنه حيث تكون المسئولية تكون السلطة، فدور الرئيس في شؤون الحكم هو دور سلبي، ولكن الاشتراك الفعلي لرئيس الدولة في إدارة شئون الحكم لا يتنافى مع النظام البرلماني بشرط أن يستطيع رئيس الدولة إيجاد وزارة مستعدة لتحمل تلك الآراء السياسية الخاصة برئيس الدولة وأن تكون تلك الوزارة محتفظة في الوقت ذاته بثقة الهيئة النيابية، وأن يغطي الوزراء دائما نشاط رئيس الدولة.

(ب) الوزارة

 تعد الوزارة من أهم العناصر المكونة للنظام البرلماني بحيث يتم عن طريقها التعاون بين السلطة التنفيذية والبرلمان وهي برلمانية في أصولها وحكومية في وظائفها، فالوزارة لا تستطيع الحكم إلا بثقة البرلمان، ويعود السبب في ذلك أن الوزراء يختارون في معظم الأحيان من البرلمان، حيث يتم اختيار الوزراء من حزب الأغلبية في البرلمان ولهم الحق في حضور جلساته، وتكون الوزارة وحدة قائمة بذاتها، وهي تدير شئون الدولة وتضع سياستها العامة، وهم متضامنون في المسئولية أمام البرلمان عن سياسة الحكومة وتعد المسئولية التضامنية جوهر النظام البرلماني.

ثانياً: التعاون والرقابة بين السلطة التشريعية والسلطة التنفيذية

من الدعائم المهمة للنظام البرلماني، أنه يقوم على التعاون والتوازن والرقابة بين السلطة التشريعية والسلطة التنفيذية وهذه العلاقة تقضي في النهاية إلى تحقيق التوازن بينهما، وهي تقوم في طبيعتها على تدخل السلطة التنفيذية في بعض أعمالها بالسلطة التشريعية، وتدخل السلطة التشريعية في بعض أعمالها بالسلطة التنفيذية من ناحية أخرى:

(أ) تعاون السلطة التشريعية مع السلطة التنفيذية في بعض اختصاصاتها أو العكس:

 تخول بعض الدساتير البرلمانية، البرلمان صلاحية اختيار رئيس الدولة، واختيار رئيس الوزراء، وممارسة مهام رئيس الدولة بصفة مؤقتة وذلك عندما يعجز رئيس الدولة عن ممارسة مهام عمله بصفة مؤقتة أو دائمة، وفي هذه الحالة تنيط بعض الدساتير البرلمانية صلاحية الرئيس، لرئيس البرلمان بصفة مؤقتة، وكذلك المصادقة على المعاهدات التي يعقدها الرئيس، وأداء رئيس الدولة اليمين أمام البرلمان قبل مباشرته مهام عمله، وإقرار الموازنة العامة والحسابات الختامية قبل العمل بها.

وبالمقابل تنيط بعض الدساتير البرلمانية لرئيس الدولة افتتاح جلسات البرلمان، وبعض أعمال خاصة بالتشريع، كاقتراح القوانين و إصدار اللوائح والأنظمة، والجمع بين عضوية البرلمان والوزارة.

(ب) أوجه الرقابة بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية

 إن الرقابة المتبادلة بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية هي التي تميز النظام البرلماني عن غيره من الأنظمة الأخرى، إن النظام البرلماني قد رأب على إعطاء السلطة التنفيذية الحق في دعوة البرلمان إلى الإنعقاد وفض أدوار الانعقاد وتأجيل هذه الأدوار، وأخيراً تملك السلطة التنفيذية حق حل المجلس النيابي، وهذا الحق الأخير يتضمن أخطر أنواع الرقابة من جانب السلطة التنفيذية تجاه السلطة التشريعية، إلا أنه يجب أن يلاحظ أن هذا الحق يعد مقابلاً لحق المسؤولية الوزارية الذي تملكه السلطة التشريعية تجاه السلطة التنفيذية.

وبالمقابل تستطيع السلطة التشريعية (لكل عضو) أن يوجه أسئلة واستجوابات إلى السلطة التنفيذية، وتستطيع أن تشكل لجاناً للتحقيق فيما ينسب إلى السلطة التنفيذية من تقصير في أمور الحكم والإدارة، كما يستطيع المجلس النيابي أن يثير فكرة المسؤولية الوزارية التضامنية والفردية، فإذا سحبت الثقة من الوزارة (أو من أحد الوزراء) وجب عليها أن تستقيل، وأساس ذلك أن الوزارة يجب أن تكون حائزة لثقة الأغلبية البرلمانية فإذا فقدتها وجب عليها اعتزال الوزارة، وسلاح المسؤولية الوزارية يعد المقابل لسلاح حق الحل الذي تملكه السلطة التنفيذية تجاه السلطة التشريعية.

ومن المقومات الأساسية في نظام الحكم الصالح أن القائمين على السلطة التنفيذية يكونون خاضعين في استعمالهم لسلطاتهم وصلاحياتهم، سواء من الناحية السياسية العامة أم من ناحية المصالح الفردية، لرقابة السلطة التشريعية، ومن أساسيات هذه الرقابة الاستجواب البرلماني، والذي يعد المحور الرئيس في أطروحتي، حيث يعد أكثر أهمية من غيره من الأدوات الممنوحة للبرلمان لمواجهة السلطة التنفيذية (السؤال، لجان التحقيق،....) سواء في موضوعه أم من حيث أثر نتائجه، إذ يؤدي إلى مناقشات حقيقية تنتهي بقرار يصدره المجلس فالغرض من الاستجواب أهم وأبعد أثراً من غيره، ومن بين الدساتير التي نظمت الاستجواب وعدته أحد أهم أدوات الرقابة البرلمانية، الدستور الفرنسي والدستور المصري والدستور الأردني والدستور اللبناني والكويتي والبحريني والقانون الأساسي الفلسطيني.

ويقصد بالاستجواب محاسبة الحكومة أو أحد الوزراء على تصرف له في شأن من الشئون العامة، فهو استيضاح مشوب بالاتهام أو النقد لتصرف من التصرفات العامة التي تقوم بها السلطة التنفيذية.

وعلى ذلك فإن الاستجواب لا يحصر المناقشة بين مقدم الاستجواب والحكومة أو الوزير بل يجوز لسائر أعضاء المجلس الاشتراك فيه، إذ يثير بحثاً جدياً ومناقشات حقيقية تستمر ولو عدل صاحب الاستجواب عن استجوابه، فلكل نائب الحق في أن يتبنى الاستجواب الذي تراجع عنه صاحبه، وعند ذلك يتابع المجلس المناقشة فيه. وهذا ما تضمنه الدستور المصري والنظام الداخلي لمجلس الشعب والقانون الأساسي الفلسطيني المعدل لسنة 2005 والنظام الداخلي للمجلس التشريعي.

ولما كان الاستجواب مرتبا لنتائج خطيرة، فإن الدساتير تحوطه بكثير من الشروط والقيود حتى لا يترتب على استعماله إثارة المناقشة في مسائل، قد يرى المجلس أن الصالح العام يقضي بعدم التعرض لها وحتى لا تفاجأ الحكومة به، وتتمثل الضمانة الأساسية المشتركة بين النظم الدستورية المختلفة، في تحديد مدة معينة لا يجوز مناقشة الاستجواب قبل انقضائها، حتى تتاح للحكومة فرصة دراسة موضوع الاستجواب وإعداد بيانها في خصوصه، وكما يشترط أن يكون الاستجواب مكتوباً، وأن توضح أسبابه ومسوغاته وأهدافه وألا يتضمن عبارات غير لائقة، ويجب أن لا يكون مخالفاً لأحكام الدستور، وعلى ذلك لا يجوز أن توجه الاستجوابات بصدد الأعمال التي تتصل بصلاحيات رئيس الدولة التي منحها له الدستور، كما أنه لا يصح استجواب وزير العدل عن أمور لا تخضع لسلطانه، كصدور حكم قضائي في قضية ما.

وعند انتهاء مناقشة الاستجواب يكون المجلس أمام أحد أمور ثلاثة: فإما أن يتضح من المناقشة أن الحكومة لم تقصر في واجبها، وأنها لذلك تستحق الشكر لها، وهنا ينتهي المجلس إلى توجيه الشكر لها. وقد يتبين من المناقشة أن الحكومة لم تخطيء أو أن خطأها بسيط يمكن تجاوزه مما يؤدي بالمجلس إلى الانتقال لجدول الأعمال. وأما أخر مصير للاستجواب فهو أن يصدر القرار بإدانة الحكومة أو الوزير المستجوب، وقد ينتهي ذلك بالاقتراع على الثقة بالحكومة أو بالوزير.

والاستجواب له طرق يسقط من خلالها، ولا يصبح له وجود وهي إذا أسترد عضو البرلمان الطلب الذي قام بتقديمه لاستجواب الوزير أو الوزارة ما لم يتبناه أحد الأعضاء، أو إذا غاب عضو البرلمان الذي قدم الاستجواب عن حضور الجلسة المحددة لمناقشة الاستجواب، أو إذا تخلى من وجه له الاستجواب عن منصبة، ونضرب مثلاً على ذلك عندما استقال وزير النفط الكويتي في شهر يونيو حزيران 2007، نتيجة الاستجواب الذي تقدمت به المعارضة في مجلس الآمة الكويتي ضده واتهمته بالإخلال بـ «مسؤولياته الدستورية والقانونية وبواجباته وتأثيره على سير العدالة». وذلك قبل عقد جلسة طلب حجب الثقة عنه الذي تقدم به عشرة نواب أو إذا انتهت عضوية مقدم الاستجواب لأي سبب من الأسباب، أو إذا انتهى الفصل التشريعي للبرلمان.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الحماية القانونية للأحداث الجانحين في التشريعات الفلسطينية

الملخص

        إن هذا البحث إنما اهتم بما هو مستقبلي، ليس على المستوى العلمي أو الإبهار الحضاري الذي يتطلع عليه جميع العلماء و طالبو التجدد، إنما نتعامل مع شيء مادي دقيق لا يمكن أن نبرمجه أو نحسبه كما يفعل علماء الرياضيات و الفيزياء، ولا نستطيع أن نخلطه بمواد كيميائية وينتج عن التفاعل ما نريد من الذهب الخالص!!

        فالمادة التي نتكلم عنها هي نوع نادر يجب أن ندرسه بدقة وتمعن إنهم نواة المجتمع وأساس تقدم الأمم والحضارة وتقدم الشعوب إنهم الصغار كما نطلق عليهم بلغتنا الدارجة أو الأحداث كما يريد القانونيون أمثالنا أن يطلقوا عليهم.

        إن محور الدراسة تدور حول القدرة ألمستطاعه على حماية الأحداث والأخذ بالأسباب التي تدفعهم إلى الرقي بتصرفاتهم وأفعالهم لكونوا مقبولين لدى مجتمعهم وفاعلين مؤثرين في القضايا العامة.

        إن دراسة هذه الحالة وفق ترتيب واضح، وبدرجة كبيرة من التمحيص، يتطلب أن نتطرق في البداية إلى معنى الحدث، والحدث من الناحية اللغوية تعني "الحداثة" والحديث بكل شيء، والحدث المقصود هو الحديث من البشر أي الصغير، أما علماء النفس كانوا مختلفين عن علماء اللغة في تقدير العمر للصغير، فالنفسيون والاجتماعيون اعتبروا أن الكبر ينطوي على مقدار النضوج النفسي وليس العمري بشكل أساسي، وأن العمر ما هو إلا تعداد زمني من الطبيعي تعداده أو الوصول إليه.

              أما الشريعة الإسلامية فإنها قدرت عمر الفتى أو الحدث بما هو فيزيائي أي أن عمر الحدث يتحدد عند البلوغ أي عند الاحتلام، وبعد ذلك عامل الإسلام من بلغ الحلم بأنه بالغ وعاقل أي أن العقل يكتمل ببلوغ الحلم والناحية الفيزيائية، هي بلوغ الإنسان السادسة عشرة من العمر، وبالتالي لم يسمح الإسلام التهاون مع ذلك الشخص من ناحية أعماله وطرق تفكيره أيضاً.         

       أما القانون فكانت له نظرته الخاصة و التفكير الخاص، و في بعض الأحيان اختلف واضعوه على قواعد معينة و اتفقوا على قواعد ونصوص أخرى، و قد قسم القانون الفلسطيني الصغير إلى أربعة أنواع، من حيث تحديد تعريفه، وهي:

1- كلمة (الحدث) كل شخص أتم التاسعة من عمره ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة ذكراً كان أم أنثى.

2- كلمة (ولد) كل شخص أتم التاسعة من العمر أو يدل ظاهر حاله على أنه أتم التاسعة من عمره ولم يتم الثالثة عشرة.

3- كلمة (المراهق) كل شخص أتم من العمر الثالثة عشرة سنة، أو يدل ظاهر حاله على أنه أتم الثالثة عشرة سنة، غير أنة لم يتم الخامسة عشرة من العمر.

4- وتعني كلمة (فتى) كل شخص أتم من العمر الخامسة عشرة سنة، أو يدل ظاهر حاله على أنه أتم الخامسة عشرة سنة، غير أنه لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من العمر.

لكن القانون الفلسطيني أخذ بكلمة الحدث بغض النظر عن عمر الصغير أو الفتى أو الحدث، وكان مع المشرع الفلسطيني في هذه التسمية أو المعرفة قانونياً العديد من التشريعات، مع بيان التقسيمات التي تم ذكرها أعلاه.

        ولكن كيف كان لنا أن ندرك وضع الحدث القانوني في كل مرحلة، وهنا أشير إلى أن من واجبنا قبل التطرق إلى مسؤولية الحدث في كل مرحلة من المراحل، التحدث عن المسؤولية الجناية وأساس المسؤولية الجنائية والتي كانت نتاج العديد من النظريات ومنها من إعتقد أن أساس المسؤولية الجنائية تنبع من الاختيار حيث نوقش هذا الأمر مما دعا البعض من الفقهاء الأخذ بهذه النظرية أمثال الفقيه المركيز سيزار بكاريا، و منهم من اتخذ مبدءاً آخر أو نظرية آخرى وهي الجبرية أمثال الفقيه إليمينا كارنفالي، وأقصد بها الظروف والعوامل الطبيعية والاجتماعية والنفسية والبيئية التي تتحكم بتصرفات الأحداث والأفراد، وبالتالي تكون النتيجة أن العوامل الخارجية هي التي تدفع الفرد أو الحدث لارتكاب الجرائم أو خرق القانون، لكن هذا الرأي لم يرق لفقهاء آخرين والذين اعتدوا بنظرية آخرى وهي نظرية التوافق، وهذه النظرية تخلط بين النظريتين بإعتبارها تؤمن بأن الفرد ينتج أفعاله لإختياره للفعل أي أن إرادته وسلوكه تنتج الأفعال ولكن دون إهمال النظرية الحتمية أي العوامل الخارجية والتي هي العامل الاجتماعي والنفسي والبيئي، أي أن اختيار الفرد مع توفر العوامل الخارجية تدفع الفرد لارتكاب الأفعال غير القانونية مع أن هذه النظرية هي الأجدر اتخاذها ولكن القانون الفلسطيني أخذ بنظرية الاختيار دون غيرها.

        وتختلف من الناحية القانونية المسؤولية الجنائية من سن إلى آخر، وتختلف التبعات القانونية لكل سن حيث قام القانون بمسائلته، فقد قرر المشرع الفلسطيني عدم وجود مسؤولية جنائية أو إمتناع المسؤولية الجنائية للحدث من بداية الولادة وقبل بلوغ سن السابعة من العمر، وبذلك لا يقر القانون بأي فعل ناتج عن الحدث الذي لم يبلغ من العمر سبع سنوات غير قانوني بإيقاع العقاب عليه، فالعبر من ذلك أن الفاعل شخص أو فرد غير قادر على إدراك صحة أفعاله من عدمه.

        أما الشخص الذي بلغ من العمر ما بين السابعة حتى الثانية عشرة، فالقانون الفلسطيني حاسبه على أفعاله الإجرامية وجعل العقاب بوضع التدابير الاحترازية والإصلاحية المانعة لارتكابه أفعال إجرامية جديدة ومن خلال التدابير الإحترازية والإصلاح  يتم متابعة الحدث وعلاجه من الأخطاء التي قد يقع فيها.

        وقد شدد القانون الفلسطيني من الإجراءات التي تتخذ بحق الحدث الذي يزيد عمره عن الثانية عشرة وقبل إكتمال سن الخامسة عشرة وإعتبر أن الإجراءات الاحترازية والإصلاحية تؤخذ بها، ولكن مع إمكانية إدخال الحدث إصلاحية على أن تزيد المدة عن السنتين.

        أما الفئة الرابعة وهم الأحداث الجانحين الذين لم يبلغوا من الثامنة عشرة ولم تقل أعمارهم عن الخامسة عشرة، وبخصوص المرحلة الأخيرة من مراحل الحدث، والتي يطلق عليها المشرع اصطلاح الفتى، فقد افترض المشرع الفلسطيني بالنسبة لهذه الفئة توافر الأهلية الجزائية الناقصة، وان كان يقرر عذرا مخففا وجوبيا، وذلك في حال ارتكابه لأي جريمة سواء أكانت جناية أو جنحة أو مخالفة.  وفي الوقت نفسه يجيز أعمال بعض التدابير الوقائية لهذه الفئة وفق حالات محددة.

        كل ما ورد من شرح للقوانين و القواعد الخاصة بالأحداث الجانحين، فإن إجراءات الملاحقة والتحقيق لها القواعد المغايرة لما تقدم ذكره، وذلك لعدم وجود قوانين متخصصة بحالات الأحداث الجانحين، ويعتبر إجراء الملاحقة من بين هذه الإجراءات.

        فيختص مأمورو الضبط القضائي بملاحقة الأحداث الجانحين حيث أعطى القانون الحق لرجال الشرطة بملاحقة الأحداث الجانحين مع المجرمين البالغين ويتولى مأمورو الضبط القضائي البحث والإستقصاء عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها وجمع الإستدلالات التي تلزم للتحقيق في الدعوى حتى أن القانون لم يلزم جهة مختصة معينة لمتابعة فئة خاصة مثل الأحداث في جمع المعلومات والإستدلال، وقد كان ذلك مكملاً لما جاء في قانون إصلاح الأحداث المعمول به في الضفة الغربية وقانون المجرمين الصغار رقم (2) لسنة 1937م المعمول به في قطاع غزة.

        وقد تم بيان أن المعاملات والإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد الأحداث أثناء التحقيق الإبتدائي هي مغايرة لما يتم مع البالغين وذلك مراعاة من المشرع لهذه الفئة والتي يحاول المشرع أن يقوم بعلاجهم وليس معاقبتهم على أفعالهم إلا أن المشرع لم يفرق في الإجراءات المتخذة ضد الحدث الجانح،  فالقواعد القانونية المطبقة في فلسطين بشأن الأحداث الجانحين لم تتطرق أو لم تعالج تلك القواعد موضوع التحقيق الإبتدائي سواء أكان ذلك في الجهة التي تملك الصلاحيات بالتحقيق مع الحدث أو في الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها بهذا الخصوص، إلا أنة أورد قواعد خاصة تضمن حماية للأحداث ومن بين هذه القواعد ما يتعلق بالتوقيف أو ما يعبر عنه بالحبس الإحتياطي.

أما من ناحية التوقيف فقد أجاز القانون الفلسطيني توقيف الحدث أو حبسه احتياطياً، ويتم إخلاء سبيل المتهم الحدث بتعهد يوقع عليه ولي أمره أو وصيه أو وكيله، إلا أن من حق مأمور الضبط القضائي توقيفه لحين عرضه للنيابة في الجنايات أو تكون مصلحة الحدث تقتضي ذلك أو أن إخلاء سبيل الحدث قد يؤدي إلى خلل في مجريات القضية.

أهم الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد أي شخص سواء كان بالغاً أم حدثاً التقديم للمحاكمة، والأصل أن هناك متهماً تكون نهاية الإجراءات هو الوصول إلى مرحلة المحاكمة بحيث يجازى على الأفعال التي اقترفها في حق الآخرين، إلا أن هذه المحاكم التي يتم بها إجراء الجزاء أو البراءة لم تخصص في للفصل في قضايا الأحداث، بل إن المحكمة العادية سواء أكانت محكمة صلح أم محكمة بداية تعمل على حل تلك النزاعات، فما كان من بعض التشريعات إلا عمل محاكم مختصة في حل نزاعاتها، فقد عمدت بعض التشريعات على تشكيل محاكم مختصة في فض النزاع يكون فيها المتهم حدثاً، وقد عهد المشرع لتلك المحاكم الصلاحيات لخوض النزاعات التي يكون فيها المتهم حدثاً مبيناً جميع الإجراءات الواجب إتخاذها ضد المتهم وتوضيح الحقوق التي يتمتع بها الحدث، مع وضع القاعدة الرئيسية بعين الإعتبار وهو أن محاكمة الحدث ليست لغرض فرض العقوبة عليه بل أن هدف المحاكمة معرفة أسباب الجنوح ومعالجتها أي العمل على إصلاح الحدث وأخذ التدابير الإحترازية ضدة في حال كان الحدث خطراً، وأن يكون الهدف الرئيسي للقضاء هو رفاهية الحدث.

 ولم ينص القانون الفلسطيني على تشكيل محاكم مختصة لقضايا الأحداث وإنما أعطى القانون الإختصاص لمحاكم الموضوع، وبالتالي تشكل محاكم الأحداث من المحاكم العادية التي تم تشكيلها للقضاء العادي ولكن بصفتها صاحبة الاختصاص، مع مراعاة بعض الأمور من بينها مكان تشكيلها، وقت تشكيلها، مراعاة صفة السرية في المحاكمات التي يتم عقدها للأحداث، مع بيان إمكانية وقف تنفيذ الأحكام وما الأسباب المؤدية لعدم القدرة على التنفيذ.

              ومن ناحية أخرى فقد أعطى القانون الحق للحدث الجانح أو من ينوب عنه الاعتراض أو إستئناف الأحكام إعتقاداً منه أن الحكم الصادر هو غير صحيح وغير دقيق، فالمشرع أوجد طريقة للمتهم الحدث بالتعبير عن رفضه للحكم، وأعطى الحق له في إعادة الحكم أو حتى النظر في التعديل عن طريق الطعن في الأحكام الصادرة على الأحداث الجانحين في جميع الأحكام النهائية الصادرة في الموضوع، ولم يجيز المشرع الطعن بطريق النقض ما دام الطعن بطريق الإعتراض ممكناً، مع بيان الأحكام التي يمكن الطعن فيها والكيفية التي يتم بها.

        ولم يتم إغفال إحدى القواعد القانونية التي تعتبر من النظام العام، فالتقادم هو حق لا يستطيع المحكوم علية التنازل عنه لأنه من النظام العام، وبالتالي فإن الإجراءات المتخذة  بسريان التقادم والإنقطاع والوقف وغيرها من إجراءات بخصوص المتهمين البالغين تسري على الأحداث.

        وقد أوضح الباحث بعض الأحكام التي تناولت كيفية التعامل مع الأحداث الجانحين والأساليب التي إتبعها في معالجتها، ومن المعلوم أنه توجد دور خاصة للأحداث الجانحين وهي معدودة في مناطق السلطة الفلسطينية، والتي تعمل بإشراف وزارة الشؤون الإجتماعية وهي مؤسسة الربيع: وهذه المؤسسة تخدم محافظات غزة والمنشأه ضمن قانون المجرمين الأحداث والتي تستقبل الأحداث الجانحين بين عمر 12-18 سواء كانوا موقوفين أو محكومين.

دار الأمل للملاحظة والرعاية الإجتماعية وهذه المؤسسة أو الدار تعمل على خدمة المحافظات الشمالية (الضفة الغربية) وضواحي القدس، و يتم إيواء الأحداث الجانحين الذين تبلغ أعمارهم ما بين 12-18 وسواء كانوا موقوفين أو محكوم عليهم، وهاتان المؤسستان مخصصتان لإيواء الأحداث الذكور دون الإناث، لذلك تم إنشاء دار مخصصة للإناث الجانحات والمشردات والتي تطلق عليها دار رعاية الفتيات وهذه الدار تعمل على خدمة قطاع غزة والمحافظات الشمالية (الضفة الغربية) وضواحي القدس.

        وهذه المؤسسات يتم بنائها وفق المتطلبات المنصوص عليها قانوناً، ومن هذه المواصفات أن يتم إيهام الحدث أن الحال لم يتغير عليه، وأن الحياة العادية التي كان يمارسها في الخارج وفي البيت مشابهه للحياة داخل تلك المؤسسة، ولكن بشكل أكثر نظاماً وتعلم وإحساساً بالمسؤولية، فالقانون أوجب شروطاً لصحة المكان وذلك على سبيل المثال بأن يكون المبنى واسعاً، أن يكون المبنى في مكان قريب من المدارس والمحاكم والمناطق المأهولة بالسكان، أن يتم إبعاد المبنى من المناطق المشتبه بأنها تأوي من المجرمين أو الخارجين عن القانون. 

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

القبض في التشريع الجزائي الفلسطيني (دراسة مقارنة)

الملخص

تناولت هذة الأطروحة موضوع ألقبض في ألتشريع ألجزائي ألفلسطيني مقارنة بغيرها من ألتشريعات ألجزائية الأخرى مثل التشريع المصري والأردني والبريطاني, حيث عنيت ألتشريعات بحرية الأنسان وحرّمت ألمساس بها , إلا في أحوال معينة، ويعد ألقبض من أخطر الإجراءات الماسه بتلك الحرية , فهو يحد منها بل ويعدمها في أحوال معينة , لذا كان ألأهتمام بالضمانات التي تمنع ألأفتئات على حريات الأفراد وتنظم ألحدود التي يمكن فيها للسلطات العامة المساس بها , فللأنسان ألحق في عدم ألمساس به , وعدم الزج به في ظُلمات ألسجون دون أساس قانوني ودون الأستناد إلى مباديء ومعاير وقواعد ألتشريع ألجزائي والتي تنص بكل صراحة على عدم جواز القبض على أي انسان وحبسه إلا بأمر من السلطات المختصة بذلك قانوناً , ومن هنا جاءت أهمية هذة ألدراسة.

 بدأ الباحث بحثه بتمهيد تناول به القبض في المواثيق والتشريعات الدولية والعربية و بفصل أول  تناول به تعريف ألضابطة ألقضائية وواجباتها وصلاحياتها استناداً إلى نصوص ألتشريع ألجزائي ألفلسطيني , وكذلك تعريف ألنيابة ألعامة وإختصاصاتها ووظيفتها في تحريك ألدعوى ألجزائية ومباشرتها , باعتبار ان كل من ألضابطة ألقضائية وألنيابة العامة لهما صلاحيات متعلقة بالدعوى الجزائية ابتداءً من مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات وقبول الشكوى مروراً بتحريك ألدعوى ألعامة من قبل ألنيابة ألعامة ومباشرتها

وتناول ألباحث في ألفصل ألثاني ماهية ألقبض ومشروعيته والتعريفات ألمختلفة له من ألنواحي القانونية والفقهية والقضائية وذلك لإعطاء صوره وأضحة لكل زاوية من زواياه, ومن ثم درأسة ألقبض من خلال التوفيق بينه وبين ألحريات ألشخصية كون ألقبض من ألعوارض التي ترد على هذة الحرية ومن ثم أجراء عملية الموازنة بين القبض وما يقابل ذلك من حق المجتمع في عقاب ألمجرم من خلال  ألنص على القبض في التشريعات ألمعاصرة والإتفاقات ألدولية, ومن ثم تطرق ألباحث الى تميز القبض عن غيره من الإجراءات الشبيهة , مثل الإستيقاف , ألتوقيف, ألتعرض المادي.

وفي ألفصل الثالث تناول الباحث أحكام القبض من حيث ألسلطة ألمختصة بالقبض وأغراضه  وشروطه وتنفيذة وحالاته ومن ثم تعرض ألباحث في بحثه الى الإجراءات الواجب إتخاذهاوإتباعها بعد القبض ودرأسة اركان جريمة القبض على الأشخاص وجميع ذلك من خلال المقارنة بين التشريع الفلسطيني وغيره من ألتشريعات المصري والأردني والبريطاني, وتمحيص هذة الحالات والشروط وتقيمها ووضعها في الميزان لبيان مدى تحقيقها للعدالة والإنصاف والحرية والكرامة الإنسانية.

 وللوصول إلى أفضل النتائج وتقديم دراسة مفيدة مستوفية لأدق تفاصيلها, اتبع الباحث منهجاً علمياً دقيقاً ومعتمداً, وذلك من خلال اتباعه منهجاً تحليلياًللنصوص القانونية المتعلقة بموضوع ألبحث وألتشريعات ألجزائية الأخرى والعمل على بتفسيرها تفسيراً دقيقاًو ومن ثم القيام بتفسير هذة النصوص وإتباع ألمنهج ألتحليلي لإستنبط ما هو كامن فيها ومن ثم إتبع الباحث المنهج المقارن , وذلك بمقارنة ألنصوص القانونية ببعضها البعض لمعرفة أيا منها كان أكثر دقة, سواءً بالصياغة أو بالمعنىو أياً منها كان أكثر انسجلماً مع نفسه ومن ثم المنهج النقدي كي لا يكتفي الباحث بالتفسير والتحليل والمقارنة , بل لا بد من نقد كل ذلك وبيان المحاسن والمثالب ووضع النصوص في موازينها الملائمة.

ثم تلي ذلك خاتمة تضمنت نتائج البحث وتوصياته.

لقراءة البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

جدار الفصل الإسرائيلي في القانون الدولي 

الملخص

لقد تناولت في رسالتي هذه قضية معقدة في حياة الشعب الفلسطيني وهي، الجدار الذي تم بناء أكثر من نصفه على الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، وذلك بعد أن تعرضت في فصل تمهيدي إلى الجذور التاريخية لهذا الجدار؛ وذلك لأثبت أن فكرة الجدار لم تكن حديثة، ولم تأتي لمحاربة الإرهاب والهجمات التفجيرية التي تحدث داخل إسرائيل –كما تدعي إسرائيل- وإنما لأهداف أخرى أكبر وأوسع من ذلك أهمها خلق واقع وحدود يصعب أو ربما يستحيل تغييرها.

وقد خصصت الفصل الثاني للجانب القانوني للجدار، وهذا هو جوهر الموضوع؛ لأنني أظهرت أن تشييد الجدار في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة هو عمل مخالف للقانون الدولي وكافة المواثيق والأعراف الدولية، لا سيما ميثاق الأمم المتحدة واتفاقية جنيف لعام 1949، والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، وغيرها من الاتفاقيات الدولية ذات علاقة بموضوع الجدار، وأيضاً تناولت في هذا الفصل موقف الأمم المتحدة من موضوع الجدار وخاصة (مجلس الأمن والجمعية العامة) ووجدت أن موقف الجمعية أقوى من موقف مجلس الأمن المحاصر دوماً بحق النقض (الفيتو) عندما يتعلق الأمر بمصلحة الجانب الفلسطيني.

أما الفصل الثالث فخصصته للمواقف الدولية من الجدار، وقد لاحظت الاختلاف والفرق الواضحين بين هذه المواقف، فمنها المؤيد ومنها المعارض، ومنها ما كان معتدل في موقفه، فمثلاً الدول التي تجمعها المصالح المختلفة مع إسرائيل كان موقفها مغاير تماماً للدول المتعاطفة مع القضية الفلسطينية، أما عن الموقف الفلسطيني فقد كان الأقوى لأنه صاحب القضية، وبالنسبة للموقف الإسرائيلي فكان أيضاً بين اتجاهين المؤيد والمعارض، فالموقف الرسمي الواحد المتمثل بالحكومة كان مؤيداً لبناء الجدار إلا أنه لم تخل الساحة الإسرائيلية من بعض المعارضين.

كما تناولت في الفصل الرابع، دور محكمة العدل الدولية في لاهاي حول الجدار المقام على الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، وقد كان دور هذه المحكمة قوي جداً، إذ أصدرت فتوى تتضمن هدم الأجزاء المقامة في الجدار، وتعويض الفلسطينيين المتضررين من الجدار من مصادرة أراضي وأملاك، ووقف أعمال البناء التي تقوم بها إسرائيل وهكذا تكون هذه الفتوى لصالح الفلسطينيين، وتتألف هذه الفتوى من مئة وخمسون صفحة، لذا لم أعرضها بالتفصيل وذلك لضيق المقام واكتفيت بذكر –صلب القرار- وهي النقاط التي تحث إسرائيل على إزالة هذا الجدار.

وفي الفصل نفسه أيضاً تناولت مدى اختصاص محكمة العدل الدولية بالنظر بمثل هذه القضية لأن الإدعاءات الإسرائيلية وبعض الدول كانت ضد هذه المحكمة وشككت باختصاصها لعدة أسباب ذكرتها بالتفصيل في المطلب الثالث من هذا الفصل، وفي نهاية الفصل الرابع تحدثت عن الأهمية السياسة والقانونية للفتوى الصادرة عن محكمة العدل الدولية التي اعتبرها نصراً للشعب الفلسطيني –إذا ما استغلت بالشكل الصحيح والسليم-.

وقد وضعت خاتمة عرضت فيها استخلاصاتي العامة على معظم مناحي البحث. 

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

ضمانات المساءلة التأديبية للموظف العام: دراسة مقارنة

الملخص

لقد عالجت في رسالتي هذه ضمانات المساءلة التأديبية للموظف العام ، حيث قمت بدراسة هذه الضمانات في ضوء كل من النظام التأديبي المصري والأردني والفلسطيني، وقد تناولت في الفصل الأول من هذه الدراسة الضمانات السابقة لتوقيع الجزاء التأديبي، حيث عرضت لمواجهة العامل بالمخالفات المنسوبة إليه، فتطرقت لمفهوم المواجهة، وكذلك الأساس القانوني المستندة إليهً. وقد درست مقتضيات المواجهة ، فعرضت لإعلام الموظف بالتهم المنسوبة إليه، وحقه بالإطلاع على الملف التأديبي، . كما تطرقت لضمانة الموظف بممارسة حق الدفاع، ووجدت أن هناك بعض الغموض والإختلاف في تعريف حق الدفاع، وعلاقته بالضمانات الأخرى، كما عرضت لمقتضيات ممارسة الدفاع، من حيث إمكانية الدفاع كتابةً ،أو شفاهة، وبحرية الدفاع، وحق الموظف بمناقشة الشهود والإستشهاد بهم، وحقه بالإستعانة بمحام . وقد عرضت للإختلاف الفقهي فيما يتعلق بعبء الإثبات، حيث وجدت أن البعض يلقي بهذا العبء على جهة الإدعاء، اتفاقاًَ مع قاعدة "أن المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته" المطبقة في المجال الجنائي ، فيما يرى البعض الآخر استناداً لقرينة صحة التصرفات الإدارية، أن مجرد اتهام الموظف من شأنه اعتبار الموظف مذنب ، ويقع عليه عبء إقامة دليل براءته . وبما أن مواجهة الموظف بالتهمة المسندة إليه، و منحه حق ممارسة الدفاع، لن يكون مجدياً ، ولا محققاً للغاية المستهدفة منه، إلا إذا  توافرت ضمانة الحيدة وعدم الإنحياز، لذلك فقد قمت بالتطرق لتعريف الحيدة، فوجدت أن البعض من الفقه يضيق من نطاقها فيقصرها على عدم الجمع بين سلطة التحقيق والحكم، فيما يعتبرها البعض الآخر امتداداً لحقوق الدفاع. وقد قمت بدراسة هذه الضمانة في مرحلة التحقيق وكذلك في مرحلة توقيع الجزاء، وقد خلصت الى أن ضمانة الحيدة تجد تطبيقاً كاملاً في نظام التأديبي القضائي، فيما تتحقق بشكل أضعف في نظام التأديب شبه القضائي، ويكاد يتعذر إعمالها في التأديب الرئاسي. وقد عرضت لوسائل كفالة ضمانة الحيدة ،فتطرقت لأسباب الرد والتنحي وعدم الصلاحية، كما عرضت لأحكام الرد وعدم الصلاحية ،وقد وجدت أن الفرق بين أسباب عدم الصلاحية وأسباب الرد ، يكمن في أن قيام الأول مبطل للحكم أو القرار ولو اتفق الخصوم على ارتضاءه، لتعلق الأمر بالنظام العام، بينما يجوز للخصوم السكوت عن طلب الرد أو النزول عنه بعد تقديمه، وبذلك يصير الحكم الذي صدر رغم توافرها صحيحاً.   

وقد خصصت الفصل ألثاني لضمانات المساءلة التأديبية المتصلة بضوابط الجزاء التأديبي، فعرضت لمبدأ المشروعية، وقد تبين لي أن تطبيق هذا المبدأ في المجال التأديبي ، تطبيق قاصر حيث يشمل شرعية العقوبة ولا يشمل شرعية المخالفة ، كما أنه لا يوجد قوائم جزاءات تربط بين المخالفة وما يقابلها من جزاء، حيث أن ذلك متروك للسلطة التأديبية المختصة، وقد عرضت لمقتضيات الإلتزام بمبدأ الشرعية وهي الإلتزام بالحدود المقررة قانوناً للجزاء، وتفسير النصوص العقابية تفسيراً ضيقاً ، وعدم جواز اللجوء للعقاب المقنع .ثم تطرقت لمبدأ شخصية الجزاء التأديبي، حيث تبين بأن هذا المبدأ لا يجيز معاقبة الموظف إلا إذا ارتكب مخالفة أو ساهم بها ، وإلا كان قرار الجزاء فاقداً لركن أساسي من أركانه وهو ركن السبب. وبعد ذلك قمت بدراسة مبدأ وحدة الجزاء التأديبي، والقاضي بعدم جواز عقاب الموظف بأكثر من جزاء تأديبي أصلي على ارتكابه مخالفة واحدة، وعرضت لشروط قيام هذا التعدد، ومن الضمانات الهامة التي عنيت بها في هذه الدراسة، مبدأ التناسب بين المخالفة والجزاء التأديبي، وقد تبينت أن القضاء الإداري يعترف كمبدأ عام للسلطات التأديبية المختصة بحرية تقدير الجزاء المناسب للمخالفة المرتكبة، شريطة أن لا يشوب هذا التقدير "غلو"، وقد عرضت للإختلاف الفقهي حول رقابة القضاء للتناسب، وقد خلصت لتأييد هذه الرقابة على قرارات السلطات التأديبية الإدارية، دون القضائية. ثم عرضت لمبدأ المساواة في العقوبة، وقد وجدت أن تطبيق هذا المبدأ يتعارض مع ما درجت عليه التشريعات من إفراد قوائم جزاءات خاصة لبعض أصناف الموظفين من المستويات العليا، كذلك فقد عرضت لمبدأ تسبيب الجزاء التأديبي ، فبينت أهميته، ومكانته في التشريع المقارن، وحكم هذا التسبيب في حال عدم وجود نص،كما قمت بدراسة عناصر التسبيب والتي حصرتها بالوقائع التي تستوجب الجزاء والأساس القانوني للتجريم والرد على ما يبديه الموظف من أوجه دفاع، وقد عرضت لشروط صحة التسبيب ، والتي تقتضي أن يرد التسبيب في صلب القرار ،وأن يكون التسبيب سائغاً ومتناسقاً وواضحاً.

أما الفصل الثالث فقد خصصته لدراسة الطعن القضائي على القرار التأديبي، وقد عرضت للجهة المختصة بنظر الطعن في مصر والأردن وفلسطين، وقد تبين لي أن القرار التأديبي في مصر قد يصدر عن الجهات الإدارية ، بالإضافة للجهات القضائية ، لذلك فقد فرقت بين الجهة المختصة بالنظر في الطعن على القرار التأديبي حسب الجهة المصدرة للقرار، كما انتقدت ما يعانيه القضاء الإداري الفلسطيني من أحادية درجة التقاضي، وعدم كفاية محكمة واحدة للنظر بكافة القضايا الإدارية، كما تطرقت لشرطي المصلحة والمواعيد، حيث بينت المقصود بالمصلحة، وموقف الفقه والقضاء من وجوب قيامها ، ومعايير تحديدها، كما قمت بدراسة مواعيد رفع الطعن على القرار التأديبي ، الإداري والقضائي، كما عرضت لحكم التظلم قبل رفع الطعن، وأسباب الطعن، حيث وجدت أن القرار التأديبي باعتباره قرار إداري يقوم على خمسة أركان(الاختصاص ،الشكل ، السبب، المحل ، الغرض)، ولذلك فقد حصرت أسباب الطعن بأوجه عدم المشروعية التي تصيب القرار الإداري بأحد أركانه، أما أسباب الطعن بالحكم التأديبي فقد قمت بدراستها وفقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في قانون مجلس الدولة المصري، كما تطرقت للأثر المترتب على إلغاء القرار التأديبي، حيث تبين أن حكم الإلغاء من شأنه إعدام القرار التأديبي وبأثر رجعي من تاريخ صدوره، وأن لحكم الإلغاء حجية عينية مطلقة بالنسبة للكافة، إلا أنه لا يمنع بكل الأحوال السلطات التأديبية من إعادة مسائلة الموظف تأديبياً، وأن ذلك يتحدد وفقاً لسبب الإلغاء.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

البطلان في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني «دراسة مقارنة»

الملخص

تدور هذه الدراسة حول البطلان في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني, وهي دراسة مقارنة مع قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري.

ولقد آثرنا قبل الخوض في موضوع البطلان, أن نتحدث في فصل أول عن موضوع العمل الإجرائي من حيث تعريفه وتحديد طبيعته القانونية وخصائصه, وذلك باعتبار نظرية العمل الإجرائي ذات أهمية قصوى في هذه الدراسة بالنظر إلى أن العمل الإجرائي هو محور نظرية البطلان , وبالنظر إلى أن العمل الإجرائي يرتبط بالخصومة الجنائية ارتباطاً لا ينفصل إذ أنه يدور وجوداً وعدماً معها. ولأن البطلان قد يختلط ببعض الأنظمة القانونية ويشتبه بها مثل السقوط وعدم القبول والانعدام, كونها تشكل هي الأخرى جزاءات إجرائية، فقد آثرت التمييز بينها وبين البطلان وأزلنا اللبس بين هذه الأنظمة بتعريف كل منها وبيان خصائصها وما يميزها عن بعضها البعض, وكان لا بد بعد ذلك من الحديث عن أحوال البطلان في الفصل الثاني من هذه الدراسة ببيان مذاهبه التي تمثله؛ وهي: أولاً. مذهب البطلان الإلزامي أو الإجباري الذي يرتب البطلان على أي مخالفة للشروط و الأشكال التي يتطلبها القانون، وثانياً. مذهب البطلان القانوني؛ والذي يقوم على تحديد حالات البطلان على سبيل الحصر, بحيث إذا توافرت إحدى حالاته وجب على القاضي الحكم به، وثالثاً. مذهب البطلان الذاتي؛ والذي يعترفا بمقتضاه المشرع للقاضي بسلطة واسعة في تحديد القواعد التي يترتب على مخالفتها البطلان ألذي يترتب على مخالفة أية قاعدة جوهرية ولو لم ينص عليه القانون، ورابعاً. مذهب البطلان بغير ضرر؛ و الذي يقوم على أن البطلان لا يحكم به إلا إذا تحقق ضرر من المخالفة حتى لو كان هناك نص عليه. وخامساً. مذهب المشرع المصري الذي اعتنق مذهب البطلان الذاتي، والذي اعتبر أن البطلان يتحقق جراء عدم مراعاة أحكام القانون المتعلقة بأي إجراء جوهري، وسادساً. موقف المشرع الفلسطيني، الذي اعتنق مذهبي البطلان الذاتي ولا بطلان بلا نص إذ أنه وفقاً للمشرع الفلسطيني يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص القانون عليه صراحة أو إذا شابه عيب لم تتحقق بسببه الغاية منه.

وكان لا بد من الحديث عن أنواع البطلان بشقيه البطلان المطلق و الذي ينتج جراء مخالفة القواعد الخاصة بالإجراءات الجوهرية و التي تتعلق بالنظام العام كمخالفة قواعد الأهلية أو التنظيم القضائي، وهذا النوع عالجه المشرع الفلسطيني في المادة (475) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية, و البطلان النسبي الذي تبناه المشرع الفلسطيني في المادة (478) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية والذي يتحقق جراء مخالفة القواعد الجوهرية التي لا تتعلق بالنظام العام و التي تهدف إلى حماية مصلحة الخصوم.

وكان لا بد من توضيح فكرة النظام العام كمعيار للتمييز بين نوعي البطلان, ومن ثم الحديث عن أهمية التمييز بينهما إذ أن هذه الأهمية تبدو في شروط التمسك بهما, والتي تتمثل في شرط المصلحة وشرط ألا يكون المتمسك بالبطلان سبباً في حصوله, وحيث أن للبطلان آثاراً, فقد تناولنا تلك الآثار في الفصل الثالث من دراستنا هذه وبينا أن العمل الإجرائي الباطل لا ينتج أثراً, وعدم تأثيره على ما سبقه من أعمال لأن شرط صحتها لا يرتبط بصحة الأعمال اللاحقة عليها على عكس الأعمال التالية له , وقد تناولنا فكرة تحول العمل الإجرائي الباطل إلى عمل إجرائي آخر صحيح إذا استجمع عناصر هذا الإجراء الآخر، وهو الأمر الذي أوضحناه بالتفصيل.

وقد تناولنا تجديد الإجراء الباطل، والذي لا يشترط فيه أن يكون الإجراء باطلاً وإنما مظنة البطلان؛ يتم اللجوء إلى التجديد, ويكون التجديد من باب أولى في حالة بطلان الإجراء, وقد بحثنا في تصحيح الإجراء, وهذا التصحيح يتم إذا تحققت الغاية من الإجراء الباطل أو إذا حاز الحكم القضائي قوة الأمر المقضي الذي لا يجوز معه إبطاله حتى لو تضمن إجراءات باطلة.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

دراسة نقدية في قراري الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة 181 و194 المتعلقين بالقضية الفلسطينية 

الملخص

لقد عالجت في رسالتي هذه قراري الجمعية العامه للأمم المتحدة 181 و 194 المتعلقين بالقضية الفلسطينية من حيث ظروف نشأتهما وكذلك أثرهما على المنطقة بشكل عام والفلسطينيين بشكل خاص, حيث قمت بدراسة البعد القانوني الخاص لهذين القرارين وما ترتب عليهما من اثار قانونية من حيث قيام دوله اسرائيل واكتسابها الشرعية الدولية نتيجة لصدور قرار التقسيم رقم 181 لعام 1947 الصادر عن الجمعة العامة للأمم المتحدة.

لقد اتبعت في هذه الدراسة منهج البحث الوصفي التحليلي، حيث قمت بدراسة الظروف التي واكبت قراري الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة 181 و194، تحليل هذه القرارات، نقدها ومدى مساهمتها في الحفاظ على الامن والسلم الدوليين باعتبارهما أسمى مقاصد الامم المتحدة.

إن مشكلة الدراسة هي صدور قرار التقسيم رقم 181 في عام 1947 مما أدى الى قيام دولة يهودية على جزء كبير من أراضي فلسطين، وتشريد شعب بأكمله. ونتيجة لقيام دولة إسرائيل، قامت الجمعية العامة بإصدار القرار رقم 194 عام 1948 والذي ينص على حق الفلسطينيين في العودة الى ديارهم وحق التعويض لمن لا يريد العودة. إن قرارات الجمعية العامة لم يتم تنفيذها نتيجة تنصل إسرائيل من التزاماتها الدولية،مما يؤدي الى استمرار معاناة الشعب الفلسطيني.

إن عدم تنفيذ إسرائيل لالتزاماتها الدولية يطرح الكثير من التساؤلات حول دور هيئة الأمم المتحدة.هل أن هذه الهيئة الدولية تقوم بدورها في المحافظة على الامن والسلم الدوليين وحقوق الإنسان ؟أم أنها تساهم في انتهاك هذه الحقوق وتثير مشاعر الكراهية والعداء بين الشعوب ؟هل تناقض الشرعية الدولية نفسها حينما تدعي الحفاظ على حقوق الشعوب وفي الوقت نفسه تنتهك وتسلب أبسط حقوق الشعوب؟

لقد قدمت الأمم المتحدة للشعب اليهودي دولة، وأصبحت هذه الدولة حقيقة واقعة في القانون الدولي، لذلك لا بد أن تعمل الامم المتحدة على قيام دولة فلسطينية قابلة للحياة ضمن حدود امنة ومعترف بها اسوة بقيام دولة إسرائيل.

إن ميثاق الامم المتحدة لم يعط الجمعية العامة أو أي جهاز من أجهزة المنظمة في أي نص من نصوصه، بما في ذلك المادة العاشرة، حق خلق دولة جديدة، بتقسيم دولة قائمة،إن هذا يعد خروجا من المنظمة الدولية عن نطاق الاختصاص الذي قرره لها الميثاق.لذلك، فان الحل الذي قدمته الامم المتحدة للصراع العربي اليهودي في فلسطين لا يتفق واعتبارات العدالة والقانون الدوليين وميثاق الامم المتحدة، حيث أنه قدم أكثر من تصريح بلفور وصك الانتداب على فلسطين،ومعلوم أنه فارق كبير بين تعبير" الوطن القومي" وتعبير "الدولة" الذي جاء به قرار التقسيم.

لقد أسهمت الامم المتحدة في خلق المشكلة الفلسطينية واستمرارها، بداية من قرار التقسيم رقم 81 /د-2 عام 1947 والذي قرر إقامة دولتين عربية ويهودية على أرض فلسطين،وما تلى ذلك من قرارات قامت بمعالجة القضية الفلسطينية باعتبارها مشكلة لاجئين،وانتهاء بمجموعة من القرارات التي بدأت في الصدور منذ عام 1969،والتي أصبحت تعالج القضية الفلسطينية من منطلق حق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير المصير،وهو ما بلغ منتهاه في قرار الجمعية العامة رقم 43/77 لعام 1988،والذي اعترفت فيه الجمعية العامة بإعلان دولة فلسطين.

لقد أعطى قرار التقسيم السند الشرعي والقانوني لقيام دولة إسرائيلٍ، وهذا ما كانت الحركة الصهيونية تنشده، حيث أن الحجج والبراهين التاريخية والتوراتية لم تكن كافية لقيام دولة إسرائيل،ومن هنا كانت ضرورة تحرك الحركة الصهيونية تجاه الامم المتحده لإعطاء إسرائيل السند الشرعي لقيامها،وهو قرار التقسيم.

إن دولة إسرائيل هي الحالة الوحيدة التي قبلت عضويتها في الامم المتحدة بناء على تعهدات مسبقة، وقد وافقت إسرائيل على هذه الاشتراطات لتمرير عضويتها في الامم المتحدة، حيث نوقشت في هذه المباحثات وثيقة عرفت باسم "بروتوكول لوزان" في الثاني عشر من أيار عام 1949،تضمنت اعتراف إسرائيل بحق الشعب الفلسطيني في العودة،وتعهدها بتطبيق قرار التقسيم،ولكن في حقيقة الأمر،فان تعهد إسرائيل لم يكن الا مناورة لتمرير عضويتها في الامم المتحدة،إذ أنه بعد ذلك تنصلت من كافة التزاماتها التي سبق وأن تعهدت بها.

لقد تناولت في الفصل التمهيدي من هذه الدراسة الحركة الصهيونية من حيث ظروف نشأتها, ايدولوجيتها، وقرارات مؤتمر بازل الذي عقد عام 1897, والذي كان من اهم قراراته اقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين, حيث فشلت الصهيونيه العالميه في الحصول على موافقة الدوله العثمانيه باقامة وطن قومي لليهود على ارض فلسطين.

وقد تعرضت في هذا الفصل إلى التدخل الاوروبي من خلال تصريح بلفور، حيث وعد جورج ارثر بلفور وزير خارجية بريطانيا في ذلك الوقت الثري اليهودي رودتشلد باقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين وقد تناولت بالدراسة القيمة القانونية لتصريح بلفور.

وقد تطرقت في هذا الفصل أيضا الى تداول القضية الفلسطينيه في أروقه الأمم المتحدة, حيثت تعرضت الى مؤتمر لندن في عام 1946 وإحالة القضية الفلسطينية من قبل بريطانيا الى الأمم المتحدة, حيث أوصت الأمم المتحدة بعد احالة القضية إليها ايفاد لجنة خاصة الى فلسطين, وقد قامت هذه اللجنة بإعداد تقرير خاص عن أعمالها. وقد ركزت من خلال هذه الدراسة على أن الأمم المتحدة قد خرقت ميثاقها بقرار التقسيم, حيث أن عرب فلسطين كانوا يشكلون غالبية السكان ولهم الحق في إقامة دولة حرة مستقلة وان الأمم المتحدة ليست مخولة من الوجهة القانونية أن تفرض تنظيماً دستورياً على فلسطين.

أما بالنسبة للتصويت على قرار التقسيم, فقد أقرت الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة مشروع الأكثرية والذي يدعو الى تقسيم فلسطين الى دولتين: عربية ويهودية, حيث أفضى القرار في النهاية الى إقامة دولة يهودية في فلسطين دون قيام دولة عربية فلسطينية.

وقد خصصت الفصل الأاول من هذه الدراسة لقرار التقسيم رقم 181 وتدويل مدينة القدس, وتعرضت الى موقف الفلسطينيين والحكومات العربية من قرار التقسيم, حيث تم رفض قرار التقسيم على المستويين الرسمي والشعبي, وكذلك الموقف الدولي من قرار التقسيم, هذا وقد كان سرور الحكومة البريطانية عظيماً عند صدور قرار التقسيم لأن القضية الفلسطينية كانت تمثل عبئاً كبيراً على كاهل بريطانيا حيث اعلنت بريطانيا على لسان المندوب السامي بأن حكومة بريطانيا تقبل قرار الأمم المتحدة وسوف تبذل كل المساعي لتطبيقه.

أما بالنسبة الى موقف الولايات المتحدة من قرار التقسيم، فقد أيدت الولايات المتحدة هذا المشروع في البداية, وما لبثت أن تراجعت عن دعم قرار التقسيم, واقترحت إقامة وصاية مؤقتة على فلسطين, ولكن بعد إعلان قيام دولة اسرائيل اعترفت الولايات المتحدة بهذه الدولة الجديدة, وكان ذلك يشكل تناقضاً في الموقف الأمريكي حيث أن الولايات المتحدة اعترفت باسرائيل أثناء مناقشة مشروع الوصاية من قبل الامم المتحدة.

وقد تعرضت في هذا الفصل أيضاً إلى اثأر قرار التقسيم على الفلسطينيين والقيمة القانونية لقرار التقسيم وكذلك مدى شرعية قيام دولة إسرائيل في القانون الدولي. لقد كان لقرار التقسيم اثار كبيرة على الفلسطينيين ولعل أهمها هجرة اليهود الى فلسطين وكذلك تهجير أهل فلسطين من ديارهم.

أما بالنسبة لصلاحية الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بإصدار قرار التقسيم , قان المادة الثانية "الفقرة السادسة" من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة تمنع الأمم المتحدة من التدخل في الشؤون الدستورية الداخلية لأي دولة، وأن من حق الشعب الفلسطيني تقرير مصيره دون تدخل الأمم المتحدة.

وقد تطرقت في هذه الدراسة أيضاً الى شرعية قيام اسرائيل في القانون الدولي, حيث أن إسرائيل اعتمدت في قيامها على أسانيد وحجج تاريخية وتوراتية وإن هذه الأسانيد لا تعطي اليهود الحق في إقامة دولتهم على أرض فلسطين, ومن ثم فإن القرار "181" والذي أعطى إسرائيل السند القانوني لقيامها, تناقض بشكل صريح وواضح مع أهداف الأمم المتحدة في حفظ الأمن والسلم الدوليين, هذا وقد نص القرار "181" على إقامة دولتين فلسطينية واسرائيلية, وقد اشترطت الأمم المتحدة على إسرائيل القبول بإنشاء دولة فلسطينية وقبلت إسرائيل ذلك ولكن سرعان ما تنصلت من إلتزاماتها.

أما الفصل الثاني من هذه الدراسة, فقد تناولت فيه القرار 194 الخاص بحق عودة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين إلى ديارهم وحق التعويض لمن لا يريد العودة, حيث تعرضت الى وضع اللاجئين الفلسطينيين، الاونروا، القرارات الدولية الخاصة باللاجئين الفلسطينيين، القيمة القانونية للقرارات الدولية الخاصة باللاجئين الفلسطينيين، حق العودة،حق التعويض وحق تقرير المصير.

إن إسرائيل ترفض تطبيق حق العودة للاجئين الفلسطينيين ولا يستند رفضها هذا على أساس قانوني بل يعتمد على رؤيا اسرائيلية خاصه بأن عودة اي عدد من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين يهدد كينونة وبقاء الدولة العبرية. كما تطرقت في هذا الفصل الى نقد قرار حق العودة وإمكانيات تطبيق هذا القرار مستقبلاً , حيث أن حق العودة هو حق مكفول في كافة الشرائع والقوانين الدولية. أما بالنسبة لفرص وامكانيات تطبيق قرار حق العودة , فيرى فقهاء القانون الدولي بأن قرار حق العودة يمكن تطبيقه على قرارات الامم المتحدة دون المساس بحق اليهود الذين هاجروا الى فلسطين.

وأخبرا تطرق الباحث الى ارتباط قرارات الجمعية العامة 181 و194 بقرارات مجلس الامن الدولي 242 و338، حيث أن قرارات مجلس الامن تعتبر مكملة لقرارات الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة،كونها تدعو إلى انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي التي احتلتها في عام 1967،وكما تدعو الى تسوية عادلة لمشكلة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين.

ويرى الباحث في النهاية أن أمام اسرائيل فرصة تاريخية للسلام الذي يعرضه العرب عليها لكي تعيش بأمن وسلام, حيث أن تطبيق إسرائيل لقرارات الأمم المتحدة يتيح المجال للأجيال القادمة العيش برفاهية وأمن, لذلك لا بد من تكاتف المجتمع الدولي للعمل على تحقيق هذا الهدف المنشود

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

المتهم ضماناته وحقوقه في الاستجواب والتوقيف 

الملخص

تناولت هذه الأطروحة موضوع المتهم ضماناته وحقوقه في الاستجواب والتوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي" وفقا لقانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني رقم (3) لسنة 2001، ومقارنته بغيره من التشريعات الجزائية الأخرى كالمصري والأردني، ويعتبر قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أهم القوانين التي تسنها الدولة، ذلك انه يمس الحرية الشخصية حينا ويقيدها حينا آخر، ويكفي أن يتمثل أمام مخيلتنا موقف يسند فيه الى الفرد اتهام بجريمة ما هو منها براء،  وما يتخذ قبله  من إجراءات قد تزج به في السجن مؤقتا الى أن ينبلج الحق، لنتصور مدى الآلام التي تشيع بها نفسيته وتملؤه نقمة على المجتمع، من هذا المثال جاءت أهمية هذه الدراسة والتي تبرز بشكل واضح إذا ما علمنا بأن هذه الضمانات التي تحيط هذه الإجراءات هي التعبير الحي عن قوة القانون في مقاومة انحراف الأجهزة القضائية عن جادة العدالة، وبها تتأكد سيادة القانون، على انه يجب أن لا يفهم بأن هذه الضمانات غايتها شل يد الأجهزة القضائية او تعطيلها، وإنما غايتها كفالة التزام هذه الأجهزة حدود مهمتها في حماية الحريات الشخصية وصيانة الحقوق الإنسانية، وهو ما يقتضي بالضرورة إقامة التوازن بين الحرية الفردية والمصلحة العامة.

يضاف إلى ما تقدم، فإن البحث في موضوع المتهم ضماناته وحقوقه في الاستجواب والتوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي" يعرفنا بمدى إسهام تلك الضمانات في توفير المناخ الملائم للمتهم لبيان موقفه من تهمة وجهت إليه، علاوة على دور تلك الضمانات في تيسير مهمة الكشف عن الحقيقة مع احترام حرية الإنسان وصون كرامته وآدميته.

ولأهمية ذلك، ارتأى الباحث تناول هذه الضمانات الخاصة بالاستجواب والتوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي " وبدأ الباحث بحثه بتمهيد عرض من خلاله التطور التاريخي لضمانات المتهم في مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي مركزا على الاستجواب والتوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي " باعتبارهما الاجرائين الأكثر خطورة وأهمية في هذه المرحلة، ولما كان الماضي بوابة الحاضر، لمعرفة مدى إسهام الأجيال والحضارات السابقة في رسم الحاضر، وان الحاضر هو ثمرة حضارات وأجيال مضت، فقد تناول الباحث هذه الضمانات في التشريعات القديمة والمتمثلة في مجتمعي وادي النيل ووادي الرافدين، وفي القانون الروماني وفي الشريعة الإسلامية من خلال  تمهيد، باعتبار أن هذه المراحل لها دور مهم في أية دراسة تاريخية للضمانات والحقوق التي يتمتع بها الفرد، ولاحتوائها كثيرا من الضمانات التي نراها اليوم. وقد خصص الباحث الفصل الأول للحديث عن المتهم ضماناته وحقوقه في النظم الإجرائية المختلفة وذلك من خلال مبحثين، الأول تناول فيه الباحث بيان المقصود بالمتهم من خلال المطلب الأول والذي تطرق من خلاله الى التعريف بالمتهم لغة واصطلاحاً بالفرعين الأول والثاني، والتمييز بين لفظ المتهم والمصطلحات المشابهة في الفرع الثالث ليختم الباحث مطلبه الأول بفرع رابع تناول فيه الشروط الواجب توافرها في المتهم " مشروعية الاتهام "، وقد خص الباحث المطلب الأول بفروعه للحديث عن المتهم كونه محور هذه الدراسة هذا من جانب، ولأن التعريف به وتحديد شروطه يمثل الضمانه الأولى لمعرفة من هو المتهم من جانب آخر.

ليعرج الباحث في المطلب الثاني للحديث عن ضمانات المتهم وحقوقه في ظل المبادئ الدولية والدساتير الحديثة خاتما هذا الفصل بمبحث ثانٍ متناولا فيه ضمانات المتهم الخاصة بإجراءات التحقيق في مطلبه الأول، متطرقا فيه للضمانات الخاصة بإجراءات التحقيق ذاته في الفرع الأول وصفات المحقق كضمانه للمتهم في فرعه الثاني، ثم الحديث عن مبدأ الجمع والفصل بين سلطتي الاتهام والتحقيق في مطلبه الثاني، لينهي هذا المطلب بالحديث عن السلطة المختصة بالتحقيق الجنائي في المطلب الثالث.

وفي الفصل الثاني والأخير من هذه الأطروحة فقد خصصه الباحث للحديث عن ضمانات المتهم وحقوقه في مواجهة إجراءات الاستجواب في مبحثه الأول،  وتطرق من خلاله لبيان المقصود بالاستجواب من خلال التعريف به في الفرع الأول، وللاطلاع على طبيعته ومضمونه في الفرع الثاني، وأهميته وتمييزه عن المصطلحات المشابهة به في فرعه الثالث، ليذهب بعد ذلك الباحث للمطلب الثاني متحدثا فيه عن ضمانات المتهم وحقوقه أثناء الاستجواب من خلال الفروع التسع المندرجة ضمن هذا المطلب، ثم بين الباحث بطلان الاستجواب في المطلب الثالث من حيث ماهيته وأنواعه في الفرع الأول وآثاره في الفرع الثاني.

ثم ختم الباحث فصله الأخير بمبحث ثان، خصصه للحديث عن ضمانات المتهم وحقوقه في مواجهة إجراءات التوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي"، وذلك من خلال مطالب ثلاثة، الأول تناول فيه ماهية التوقيف وطبيعته القانونية ومبرراته موزعة على فروع ثلاثة، والثاني تطرق فيه لضمانات المتهم وحقوقه خلال مرحلة التوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي" من خلال فروع تسعة موزعة في إطاره، أما الثالث فخصصه للحديث عن انقضاء التوقيف " الحبس الاحتياطي" بحيث تطرق الباحث في الفرع الأول الى الإفراج عن المتهم وفي فرعه الثاني تحدث عن مشروعية إجراء التوقيف من خلال الرقابة القضائية عليه وفي الفرع الثالث تناول خصم مدة التوقيف من العقوبة، خاتما هذا المبحث بفرع رابع تطرق فيه لبطلان التوقيف.

وختم الباحث أطروحته، بخاتمة تضمنت أهم ما توصل إليه الباحث من استنتاجات وتوصيات.

وللوصول إلى أفضل النتائج وأدق التوصيات ولتقديم دراسة وافية موضوعية شاملة لكل تفاصيلها اتبع الباحث منهجا علميا دقيقا معتمدا، وذلك من خلال إتباع المنهج التحليلي للنصوص القانونية ذات الصلة بموضوع الأطروحة، معتمدا على نصوص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني رقم (3) لسنة (2001) والقوانين الإجرائية الجزائية في التشريعات الجنائية الأخرى، جاهدا لتفسيرها تفسيرا دقيقا، محللا لها لاستنباط ما هو كامن فيها، ومن ثم اتبع الباحث المنهج المقارن، وذلك بمقارنة النصوص القانونية ببعضها البعض لمعرفة أيا منها أكثر دقة بالصياغة والمعنى، وأيهما أكثر انسجاما مع نفسه، ثم استخدم الباحث الى جانب التحليل والمقارنة المنهج النقدي، لتبيان مثالب ومحاسن النصوص لمعرفة أفضلها.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

تفتيش المسكن في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني دراسة مقارنه 

الملخص

لقد عالج الباحث في هذه الدراسة، "تفتيش المساكن"، في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني، حيث عالج في التمهيد عدداً من المواضيع ذاتُ صلةٍ بموضوع الدراسة، حيث تناول فيه تعريف التفتيش القضائي، ذلك ان قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني لم يضع تعريفاً له. حيث اتفق الفقهاء على ان التفتيش القضائي ومن جملته تفتيش المساكن هو إجراءٌ من إجراءات التحقيق تختص بإجرائهِ او تأذن به السلطة المختصة وهي النيابه العامه وفقاً لتشريعاتنا ولا يجوز اللجوء الى مثل هذا الإجراء إلا بشأن جناية او جنحة، وذلك بقصد البحث عن الأدلة الجرمية المنسوبة الى المتهم.

كذلك تناول الباحث تحديد المقصود بالمسكن وتعريفه، حيث وضعت المادة الثانية من قانون العقوبات الأردني رقم 16 لسنة 1960 النافذ في فلسطين تعريفاً له، حيث اشترطت المادة المذكورة أنه حتى تسبغ الحماية على ملحقات المسكن وتوابعه ان تكون متصله بالمسكن نفسه، وان يضمها معه سور واحد، وقد تعرض الباحث لآراء الفقه حول تعريف المسكن، حيث اتفقت على عدم الإعتداد بالماده المصنوع منها المسكن، فيستوي ان يكون من الإسمنت او مبنياً من القش او من الشعر او ان يكون عبارة عن قارب.

وقد أشار الباحث إلى عدم أهمية سند حيازة المسكن المراد تفتيشه فقد يكون مالكاً له وقد يكون غاصباً لهذا المسكن، وقد يكون حائزاً له حيازة ناقصة.

كذلك تطرق الباحث في التمهيد الى حرمة المسكن في الشريعة الإسلامية فاستعرض آيات قرآنية كريمة تؤكد حرمة المسكن وعدم جواز دخول مساكن الغير بدون استئذان، وجاءت السنه النبوية الشريفة لتُشدّد على حرمة الحياة الخاصة فحظرت دخول بيوت الآخرين بدون استئذان. وتناول الباحث نبذةً عن حرمة المسكن في المواثيق الدولية والتشريعات العربية.

وقد خصص الباحث الفصل الأول لبيان ماهية تفتيش المسكن وتمييزه عن انواع التفتيش الأخرى، حيث عالج في المبحث الأول ماهية التفتيش وميز بين تفتيش المسكن والذي هو تفتيش قضائي او قانوني يتم من قبل السلطة المختصة وبين صور التفتيش الأخرى، وتناول الباحث مفهوم التفتيش الإداري وبَيَّن الجهة المختصة بإجراءه والغاية منه، وبين الباحث ان سند هذا النوع من التفتيش قد يكون القانون او الرضا او الإتفاق وقد تبرره حالة الضرورة.

كما تطرق الباحث الى مفهوم التفتيش الوقائي وسنده القانوني. كما ميز الباحث بين دخول المساكن وبين تفتيشها وبأن هذا الدخول الممنوح لرجال السلطة العامه نص عليه القانون ومنها حالات الضرورة وطلب النجده. وبين بأن دخول المساكن لايعني تفتيشها ولا يجيز ذلك. كما تطرق الباحث الى خصائص تفتيش المسكن فأوضح خصائصه، وبأن حضور المتهم لتفتيش مسكنه وشاهدين آخرين، فيه بث للطمأنينه في نفسه ومدعاةً لدرء اية شكوك تجاه الدليل المتحصل من عملية التفتيش وقد بين الباحث ان مشرعنا لم ينص على شروط خاصة من حيث سن هؤلاء الشهود، وإنما اكتفى بذِكْرِهم.

وقد عرض الباحث ايضاً في المبحث الأول الى أن هناك بعض الأماكن التي يتطلب تفتيشها القيام بإجراءات خاصة، كعيادات الأطباء، ومكاتب المحامين، والمتاجر العامه والمقاهي، وقد بين الباحث ان هذه العيادات او المكاتب تفتح في أوقات محددة ليدخلها فئه معينه من الناس بقصد معين، وعادة ما يحوز فيها أصحابها أسرار زبائنهم، ولا يسمح بدخولها لرجال الشرطة لمراقبة تطبيق القوانين، وعليه فإن هذه الأماكن تأخذ حكم المساكن وتخضع لأحكامه. أما المتاجر فإن لرجال الشرطة دخولها ما دامت ابوابها مشرعة وتستقبل الزبائن، ويجوز لهم التأكد من تطبيق الأنظمة والقوانين ولكن لا يجوز لهم اجراء التفتيش في ادراج المكاتب الخاصة بصاحب المتجر او تفتيش غرف نزلاء الفنادق لأنها تتمتع بحصانة المسكن.

وقد تطرق الباحث في المبحث الثاني الى تمييز تفتيش المسكن عن غيره من إجراءات جمع الأدلة كالانتقال، والمعاينة، وندب الخبراء، والاستجواب، وقد تطرق الباحث بمزيد من التفصيل الى التفتيش الشخصي، وقد بينت الدراسة اختلاف الأحكام الناظمه لتفتيش الشخص، فلا يشترط لإجراءه حضور شهود كما انه جائز في كل مكان وزمان، وقد بين الباحث وجهة نظره حياله، والتي تقضي بوجوب مساواة تفتيش الشخص بتفتيش المسكن، كما أشار الباحث إلى الإجراءات الخاصة بتفتيش الأنثى من حيث عدم جواز تفتيشها إلا من قبل أنثى تنتدب لذلك، وهذا الأمر من النظام العام ولا يجوز مخالفته وان كان برضي الأنثى الخاضعة للتفتيش، وكذلك أوضح الباحث وجهة نظره في تفتيش الذكر من قبل الأنثى العاملة في سلك الشرطة، والتي تحظر مثل هذا التفتيش في الأماكن التي تعد عورةً.

وفي المبحث الثالث عالج الباحث طبيعة التفتيش الذي يجريه أعضاء الضابطة القضائية بناءً على ندب من النيابة العامة، وكذلك إلى التفتيش المستند إلى القبض، وقد أوضح الباحث وجهة نظره القاضية بأن التفتيش الذي يجريه مأمور الضبط القضائي في حالة التلبس هو تفتيش وقائي، ولا يجوز تفتيش المقبوض عليه تفتيشاً قضائياً، ذلك أن المادة 11 فقرة 2 من القانون الأساسي الفلسطيني حظرت القبض على احد أو تفتيشه إلا بأمر قضائي وفقاً لإحكام القانون، وقد لاحظ الباحث أن المادة 38 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني أتت متعارضة مع المادة 11/2 السابقة الذكر، ذلك أن ضبط المتهم متلبساً بالجريمة لا يعني إخراج حالة التلبس من حكم المادة 11/2 من القانون الأساسي.

وفي الفصل الثاني تناول الباحث شروط التفتيش الشكلية والموضوعية، حيث عمد في المبحث الأول الى توضيح الشروط الشكلية، ومن جملتها حضور المتهم والشهود لعملية التفتيش وموعد او زمن اجراء التفتيش.

وقد عرض الباحث الآثار الناجمه عن تخلف وعدم مراعاة هذين الشرطين الشكليين وبين انهما من الشروط الشكلية الجوهرية، وبأن القاعدة العامه في تفتيش المسكن أنه لا يتم إلا في ساعات النهار احتراماً لقاطنيه وللحقوق والحريات العامة، ولم يأذن بإجرائه ليلاً إلا في حالات الضرورة، ويميل الباحث الى تشديد الرقابه على التفتيش الليلي وبحضور النيابه العامه ما أمكن.

وأشار الباحث أيضاً إلى تسبيب اذن التفتيش، وبأن المقصود منه بيان العناصر التي استخلص منها عضو النيابه العامه الدلائل الكافية المبررة للتفتيش، والتي اصدر اذنه بناءً عليها، وبأن هذا التسبيب يستند الى التحريات الجدية، وفي هذا الصدد اوضح الباحث رأيه بضرورة قيام مأموري الضبط القضائي بتحري دقة المعلومات، وان يكون مصدرها موثوقاً منزهاً عن غايات او ضغائن شخصية، وبين الباحث بأن قانون الاجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني لم يضع معياراً محدداً لجدية التحريات من عدمها، فهو امر عائد للنيابه العامه ضمن سلطتها التقديرية، وتحت اشراف ورقابة محكمة الموضوع.

وفي المبحث الثاني تناول الباحث الشروط الموضوعية لتفتيش المسكن، وهي التي تحدد الأحوال التي يجوز اجراؤه فيها، ويعد الإخلال بها مساساً بمشروعية الإجراء نفسه، وعددها الباحث بشرطين هي:- سبب التفتيش، أي وقوع جريمة من نوع الجناية او الجنحة، واتجاه القرائن ضد شخص معين، وبين بأنه يتعين على القائم بالتفتيش ان يضبط الأشياء التي تساند الإتهام وتلك التي تنفيه. ومن حيث محل التفتيش فإن الدراسة اوضحت بأن كل ما يمكن اعتباره مستودعاً لأسرار الشخص يصلح لأن يكون محلاً للتفتيش، فقد يكون الشخص نفسه محلاً للتفتيش، ويمكن حينها اخضاع المتهم للكشف الطبي، كغسيل المعده. ويرى الباحث انه ليس في مثل هذا الإجراء اعتداء على كرامة المتهم وهو اجراء تستلزمه تحقيق العدالة والصالح العام.

وأشار الباحث إلى أن بعض الأماكن والأشخاص لا يجوز تفتيشها لإعتبارات دولية (سياسية) او دستورية او فردية، فالسفارات ومساكن المبعوثين الدبلوماسيين لا يجوز تفتيشها وكذلك اشخاصهم ومراسلاتهم. وهناك اعتبارات وحصانات ممنوحه لعضو المجلس التشريعي، فلا يجوز التعرض له ولا اجراء أي تفتيش في امتعته او بيته او أي عقار او منقول خاص به طيلة مدة الحصانة، ويستثنى من ذلك ضبط العضو المذكور متلبساً بجريمة من نوع الجناية. وبين الباحث انه في غير احوال التلبس فإنه ليس لسلطة التحقيق ان تأمر بتفتيش مسكن النائب بسبب جريمة وقعت من افراد اسرته المقيمين معه إلا بعد صدور قرار رفع الحصانه من المجلس التشريعي.

وتطرقت الدراسة الى إجراءات تفتيش السيارات، فميز الباحث بين السيارات الخاصة والعامة، وميز بين كون السيارة موجوده داخل المسكن ام خارجه، وبين اذا ما كانت متروكة على قارعة الطريق، أم ان ظاهر الحال يوحي بتخلي صاحبها عن حيازتها، كما عرض الباحث الى ان الجهه المختصة بالتفتيش هي النيابة العامبا وبحضورها، أو أن تقوم سلطة التحقيق بندب مأموري الضبط القضائي للتفتيش، وتحدث الباحث عن الإختصاص المكاني والنوعي، وان يكون اذن التفتيش ثابتاً بالكتابه.

وعرض الباحث في الفصل الثالث لآثار تفتيش المسكن، فتناول في المبحث الأول ضبط الأشياء فيصح ان يقع الضبط على الأشياء المادية كالأسلحه المستخدمه في الجريمة، والى الرسائل والمكاتيب المغلقة، كما يصح ان يقع على العقار، اما الأشياء المعنوية كمراقبة المحادثات الهاتفية، وتسجيل الأحاديث الخاصة، فإنها لا تكون محلاً للضبط وانما يكون لها اجراء مستقل، كما اشار الباحث الى مشروعية الضبط العرضي والى كيفية التصرف في المضبوطات والى من ترد، واوضح الباحث انه يتعين حفظ المضبوطات لدى النيابه العامه في خزائن أمينة، ذلك أن الكثير من المضبوطات تتلف أثناء التحفظ عليها سواء لدى النيابة أم لدى مأموري الضبط القضائي، وقد أشار الباحث إلى أن المضبوطات إذا كانت محلاً للمصادرة فإنه يتم  مصادرتها لمصلحة الدولة ولا يمكن ردها لمن ضبطت عنده.

وفي المبحث الثالث تناول الباحث بطلان التفتيش وأشار إلى أنواعه، فإما أن يتولى المشرع بنفسه حالات البطلان، فيسمى بطلاناً قانونياً، أو أن يتولى المشرع وضع ضابط عام للحالات التي يمكن أن يترتب على مخالفتها البطلان، وهو ما يسمى بالبطلان الذاتي، وأوضح بأن البطلان قد يتقرر لمصلحة الجماعة أو النظام العام فيكون حينها بطلاناً مطلقاً، وقد يتقرر لمصلحة الخصوم فيكون بطلاناً نسبياً.

وقد بين الباحث بأن مشرعنا الفلسطيني قد اخذ بالنظريتين، ففي البطلان النسبي، فان المحكمة لا  تستطيع ان تحكم به من تلقاء نفسها بل لابد من ان يتمسك به الخصوم أمام محكمة الموضوع والا سقط حقه بالدفع به.

وقد أشار الباحث إلى أن مخالفة القواعد والشروط الموضوعية للتفتيش تعد من النظام العام ويترتب على مخالفتها البطلان المطلق، ولكن في موضوع الشروط الشكلية فقد أشار الباحث إلى اختلاف الفقهاء بشأنه من حيث مدى تعلقه بالنظام العام أم بمصلحة الخصوم، وأوضح وجهة نظره حيال هذه المسألة، حيث أن الشروط الشكلية مقررة لمصلحة الخصوم، وتهدف إلى تمكين المتهم من مراقبة مدى سلامة الدليل، ورعاية مصلحته في الدفاع عن نفسه، وإذا تمت مخالفة هذه الشروط فإنها ترتب بطلاناً مقرراً  لمصلحة الخصوم إذا تمسكوا به.

كما أشار الباحث إلى الشروط الواجب توفرها فيمن له الحق بالدفع ببطلان التفتيش من حيث وجود المصلحه وعدم تسبب الطاعن في حصول البطلان.

وعرض الباحث لآثار بطلان التفتيش، ذلك أنه لا يتم ولا يرتب أثره إلا بحكم قضائي، فأشار الى اثر البطلان على الإجراء ذاته، ويرى الباحث الى ان المشروعية ليست بشرط واجب في دليل البراءة، كما اشار الى اثر البطلان في الإجراءات السابقه عليه، وبين بأن القاعده هنا ان الإجراء الباطل لا يمتد تأثيره الى الإجراءات السابقه عليه، او المعاصرة، له ما دامت انها صحيحة، كذلك أشار الباحث الى اثر بطلان الإجراء في الإجراءآت اللاحقة عليه، وينحصر البطلان بالإجراءآت المبنية على الباطل، فإذا كانت الإجراءات اللاحقة مستقله فإن ذلك لا يؤثر في مشروعيتها ما دامت انها غير مرتبطه بإجراء سابق معيب.

وتطرق الباحث الى جواز اعادة الإجراء الباطل وتصحيحه، فأشار الى ان قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني لم يتناول هذا الأمر، وانما اشارت اليه م/25 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية.  

ويرى الباحث انه يمكن اعادة الإجراء الباطل وتصحيحه، فإذا وجدت سلطة التحقيق أن هناك عيباً رافق الإجراء الذي باشره مأمور الضبط القضائي جاز لها اعادة الإجراء بنفسها مرة اخرى ما دام انه تحت سلطتها ولم ينتقل الى سلطة اخرى.

وقد وضع الباحث خاتمة عرض فيها أهم التوصيات العامة على معظم فصول ومباحث البحث، وعرض مقترحات لتعديل بعض نصوص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

جريمة الاحتيال دراسة مقارنة

الملخص

تتحدث هذه الدراسة عن إحدى جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال، وهي جريمة الاحتيال في قانون العقوبات في ضوء بعض القوانين الجزائية، وقد اشتملت هذه الدراسة على ثلاثة فصول.

حيث تناولت في الفصل التمهيدي الحديث عن ماهية الاحتيال من خلال تعريف الاحتيال فقها وقضاء، وبينت خصائص جريمة الاحتيال، فهي من جرائم الأموال، وذات طابع ذهني، وأنها تقوم على تغيير الحقيقة، وهي من الجرائم القصدية، وان لإرادة المجني عليه دوراً أساسياً في هذه الجريمة، وبحثت في الأحكام المشتركة بين جريمة الاحتيال وجرائم السرقة وإساءة الائتمان و الفرق بينهما، وأوضحت الفرق بين الاحتيال الجنائي و التدليس المدني والتزوير، والفرق بين جريمة الاحتيال والجرائم الملحقة بالاحتيال.

        أما الفصل الأول فقد خصصته للحديث عن أركان جريمة الاحتيال، فبحثت في الركن المادي، وبينت الفعل الجرمي لجريمة الاحتيال من خلال عرض وسائل الاحتيال وهي الطرق الاحتيالية، واتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة، والتصرف في مال منقول أو عقار. ووجدت أن الكذب هو جوهر الاحتيال ولكنه لا يكفي وحده حيث يجب أن يكون مدعماً بمظاهر خارجية، كالاستعانة بشخص ثالث يؤيد ادعاءات الجاني الكاذبة، وإساءة استخدام صفة صحيحة، والتصنع أو التظاهر بمظاهر معينة ليدعم الجاني بها مزاعمه الكاذبة.

وبعد الطرق الاحتيالية عرضت غاية هذه الطرق كما حددتها بعض التشريعات مثل قانون العقوبات الاردني والمصري، وهي الإيهام بوجود مشروع كاذب، والإيهام بوجود واقعة مزورة، وأحداث الأمل بحصول ربح وهمي، وإحداث الأمل بتسديد المبلغ الذي اخذ بطريق الاحتيال، والإيهام بوجود سند دين غير صحيح أو سند مخالصة مزور.

وبينت أن الوسيلة الثانية من وسائل الاحتيال اتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة هي وسيلة مستقلة لا ينبغي أن تقترن باستعمال طرق احتيالية أو تدعم بمظاهر خارجية. وبينت أيضا الوسيلة الثالثة وهي الاحتيال بطريق التصرف في مال منقول أو عقار والتي يشترط لتحقيقها أن يكون هذا المال ليس ملكاً للجاني ولا له حق التصرف فيه.

أما العنصر الثاني في الركن المادي لجريمة الاحتيال فهي النتيجة الجرمية والتي تتمثل في تسليم المال للجاني حيث تتجه إرادة المجني عليه وهي إرادة معيبة إلى التسليم هذا المال.

وأظهرت علاقة السببية بين الفعل الجرمي والنتيجة، ولتحقيق هذه العلاقة ما بين فعل الاحتيال وتسليم المال تستلزم أولاً أن يؤدي فعل الاحتيال إلى وقوع المجني عليه في الغلط، وتستلزم ثانياً أن يكون الغلط الذي وقع فيه المجني عليه هو الذي دفعه إلى تسليم المال إلى الجاني، وتستلزم ثالثاً أن يسبق فعل الاحتيال تسليم المال.

وأوجدت انه إذا لم يحصل التسليم ولم تتحقق النتيجة فان ذلك لا يعفي الجاني من العقاب، إذ يعتبر شارعاً في الجريمة إذا كان قد بدأ بارتكاب أحدى وسائل الاحتيال ولم يحصل التسليم لسبب خارج عن إرادته.

وبينت الركن الثاني من أركان جريمة الاحتيال وهو الركن المعنوي، وانه يلزم بالإضافة إلى القصد العام الذي يتكون من العلم بالاحتيال وإرادة ارتكاب الاحتيال، يلزم قصداً خاصاً وهو توجيه نية الجاني إلى تملك الشيء الذي تسلمه من المجني عليه. ومتى توافر القصد الجنائي بشقيه العام والخاص فلا عبرة ولا تأثير للباعث على ارتكاب جريمة الاحتيال، حيث لا يعتبر الباعث عنصر من عناصر الجريمة، فمهما كان الدافع أو الباعث وراء ارتكاب جريمة الاحتيال نبيلاً او دنيئاً، لا ينفي وقوع جريمة الاحتيال.

وفي الفصل الثاني بحثت في عقوبة جريمة الاحتيال، وبينت عقوبة الجريمة التامة، ووجدت أن عقوبة الاحتيال تشدد في الظروف التالية: الاحتيال لتأمين وظيفة عامة، والاحتيال بمناسبة إصدار أسهم أو سندات، والاحتيال إضرارا بالدولة أو أي هيئة عمومية، واحتيال المفوض بالتوقيع. وأظهرت انه يوجد في بعض التشريعات الجزائية ظروف تخفف من عقوبة الاحتيال وظروف تعفي من العقوبة، إذا حصلت الجريمة بين زوج أو زوجته أو احد الأصول أو الفروع ألا بناء على شكوى طلب المجني عليه. أما تخفيف العقوبة فقد وجدته في قانون العقوبات الأردني حيث تخفف العقوبة إلى النصف، إذا كان الضرر الناتج عنها أو النفع الذي قصد الفاعل اجتلابه منها تافهين، أو كان الضرر قد أزيل كله قبل إحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة.

ووجدت أن اغلب التشريعات الجزائية لم تنص على عقوبات تبعية لعقوبة جريمة الاحتيال.

وبحثت في عقوبة الشروع في جريمة الاحتيال من حيث النص عليها في القوانين الجزائية من عدمه، ومن حيث مقدار العقوبة.

لقراءة البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الشرط المعدل للمسؤولية العقدية في القانون المدني المصري

لقد عالجت في رسالتي هذه الشروط المعدلة في المسؤولية العقدية، وذلك بعد أن تعرضت في فصل تمهيدي لعدة موضوعات ذات علاقة بموضوع الرسالة، حيث عرضت فيه لأركان المسؤولية العقدية والتقصيرية، وركزت على ركن الخطأ، وأوضحت أن المسؤولية الشخصية للمدين تمتد إلى مسؤوليته عن أخطاء تابعيه وعن فعل الشيء، وأجريت مقارنة بين المسؤوليتين، وعرضت لمسألتي الجمع والخيرة بين المسؤوليتين، وقد وجدت أن الأخذ بالخيرة بين المسؤوليتين يؤدي إلى عدم ترتيب الشرطين المعفي والمخفف لآثارهما، كما قدمت تعريفا لهذه الشروط، وعرضت لنطاقها، ووجدت أن فكرة التعديل في المسؤولية، يشوبها بعض الغموض لدى بعض الشراح، وميزتها عن نظام التعويض الاتفاقي، والتأمين من المسؤولية، ثم عرضت لآثار الشروط من حيث الأشخاص، وبيّنت ما يمكن أن يعد استثناءً على هذه الآثار، وبيّنت أثر بطلان هذه الشروط الكلي والجزئي على العقد، وهو ما يستدعي إعمال القاعدة العامة في إنقاص العقود.

وقد خصصت الفصل الأول لشرط الإعفاء من المسؤولية، وعرضت لموقفي الفقه تجاه هذا الشرط، كما عرضت لموقف القانون والقضاء المصريين، ووجدت أن القانون المدني المصري أجاز هذا الشرط صراحة ووضع عليه استثناءين، الأول يتعلق بالخطأ الجسيم، والثاني يتعلق بالغش، إلا أنه لم يأخذ بهذين الاستثناءين فيما يتعلق بالاتفاق على الإعفاء من المسؤولية عن خطأ الغير، وقد انتقدت هذا الموقف لأن مسؤولية المدين في هذه الحالة هي مسؤولية شخصية، كما لم يضع القانون المدني المصري، ضوابط أو قيودا كافية على هذا الشرط، وقد وجدت أنه يجب الأخذ بعدد من الضوابط، مستخلصة من الفقه والقضاء، وأخرى مستمدة من بعض التطبيقات الخاصة، وهذه القيود تتمثل في عدم إجازة هذا الشرط إذا كان يعلق بسلامة الإنسان، وعدم إجازته إذا تعلق بالتزام رئيس في العقد، وكذلك ضرورة أن يرد الشرط مكتوبا، وألا يتعلق بعلاقة بين مستهلك وتاجر، وألا يرد في عقد إذعان، ووجدت أنه رغم جواز هذا الشرط كقاعدة عامة، إلا أنه وردت بعض التطبيقات التي تعتبره باطلا، وتبين لي أن هذا الشرط يؤدي إلى عدم مسؤولية المدين، رغم أنه يكون في الأصل مسؤولا بموجب القواعد العامة، كما يترتب عليه نقل عبء الإثبات في حالتي الغش والخطأ الجسيم.

أما الفصل الثاني فخصصته، للشرط المخفف، وقد لاحظت أن لهذا الشرط عدة صور، وقد حصرتها في صورتين عامتين هما: حالتي التخفيف من درجة أو نوع الالتزام، وأضفت إليهما صورة خاصة تتعلق بالشرط الذي يقضي بتقصير مدة التقادم، ووجدت جواز الصورتين الأولى والثانية، وعدم جواز الثالثة، إلا في أحوال ضيقة، وقد استبعدت من صور الشرط المخفف، الصورة التي ترد على مبلغ التعويض، حيث لم اعتبرها شرطا مخففا في المسؤولية، وإنما هو تعويض؛ إما اتفاقي وإما قانوني، كما ألحقت الإعفاء الجزئي من الالتزام بحكم شرط الإعفاء، لأنه لا يتميز عنه بشيء، علما أن معظم أحكام الشرط المخفف يسري عليها ما يسري على الشرط المعفي، وذلك لاتحاد العلة في معظم الأحيان.

كما تناولت في الفصل الثالث، ألشرط المشدد في المسؤولية، حيث عرضت لشرط تحمل المدين السبب الأجنبي، وقد بيّنت مفهومه، وما يشتمل عليه، وأوضحت أنه يحتمل وجهين: الأول يدخل في مفهوم الضمان، ويعد التزاما بالمعنى الدقيق، والثاني يبقى في إطار المسؤولية، ويترتب على كل تكييف آثار مختلفة، وعرضت لآثار هذا الشرط على عبء الإثبات وعلى مسؤولية المدين، كما بيّنت الاستثناءات التي ترد عليه، وعالجت الشرط الذي يشدد في تقييم مسلك المدين وبيًّنت صوره، وأثره على عبء الإثبات وعلى مسؤولية المدين، ثم عرضت لتطبيقات عديدة للشرط المشدد في المسؤولية، وذلك في عدة عقود، ثم عرضت للقيود التي ترد على الشرط المشدد في المسؤولية، وهي الكتابة والوضوح، وسلامة جسد الإنسان، وعدم مخالفة النظام العام وحسن النية، وعدم تعسفية الشرط، وعدم مخالفة الشرط للعدالة.

وقد وضعت خاتمة، عرضت فيها استخلاصاتي العامة على معظم مناحي البحث، أما التفاصيل المتعلقة بتطبيقات الشروط، فلم أعرض إلا لبعضها في الخاتمة لضيق المقام، وقد قصرت اقتراحاتي في الخاتمة على صياغة النص العام الذي أرى إيراده في القانون المدني، بالإضافة إلى نص آخر يتعلق بعدم جواز الخيرة بين المسؤوليتين.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

انقطاع الخصومة في الدعوى المدنيةفي ظل القانون الفلسطيني

الملخص تعتبر الدعوى المدنية الوسيلة القانونية لحماية الحقوق والمطالبة بها. ويعرّف بعض الفقهاء الدعوى بكونها: "سلطة الالتجاء للقضاء للحصول على تقرير حق أو لحمايته" أو "سلطة الالتجاء إلى القضاء بقصد الوصول إلى تطبيق القانون"([1]). وتمارس الدعوى من كل شخص يعتقد ان له حقاً يفترض حماية القانون، أو ان له حقاً يرغب بالكشف عنه باستعمال حقه في التقاضي، وتنشا بذلك المطالبة القضائية باتباع صاحب الحق مجموعة من الاجراءات التي يتطلبها قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني رقم 2 لسنة 2001، واولها تقديم لائحة الدعوى للمحكمة للحصول على حكم نهائي في الدعوى وتنفيذه. وتعرّف الخصومة بانها "مجموعة من الاجراءات التي تبدا من وقت اعلان صحيفة الدعوى إلى حين صدور الحكم في موضوعها أو انقضائها بغير حكم بالموضوع"([2]).   ويعرف بعض الفقهاء: "الخصومة المدنية انها: ظاهرة متحركة، ومن خصائصها التتابع عن طريق الاعمال الاجرائية المتتابعة، والمتسلسلة زمانياً، والمترابطة فنياً بهدف التوصل إلى حصول الحماية القضائية الموضوعية أو الوقتية للحقوق المتنازع عليها"([3]). الا انه قد تطرأ على الدعوى المدنية مجموعة من العوارض تجعلها عرضة للزوال احياناً وللتوقف مؤقتاً في احيان اخرى وتتمثل تلك العوارض بالآتي ذكره:- اولاً:- انقطاع سير الدعوى الذي يلحق بسير اجراءات الخصومة فيعطلها عن الحركة والتقدم فيجعل منها اجراءات راكدة لا يمكن تجاوزها الا بتجاوز الأسباب التي أدت إلى ذلك. ثانياً:- وقف السير بالدعوى ويكون ذلك بناء على اتفاق الخصوم حيث تنص المادة (127/1) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني على ما يلي: "1- يجوز للمحكمة تأجيل الدعوى تأجيلا عاماً بناء على اتفاق الخصوم مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر من تاريخ قرار المحكمة بذلك" وللمحكمة ان تقرر من تلقاء نفسها وقف الدعوى، وهذا ما تنص عليه المادة 126 من ذات القانون، "1- للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم وقف السير في الدعوى إذا رأت ان الحكم في موضوعها يتوقف على الفصل في مسألة أخرى، 2- يحق لاي من الخصوم طلب تعجيل السير في الدعوى بمجرد زوال سبب الوقف"، من هنا نجد ان انقطاع سير الدعوى يكون خارجاً عن ارادة اطراف الدعوى والمحكمة في حين أن الوقف هو بارادة الاطراف ومن تلقاء نفس المحكمة. ثالثا:- ترك الدعوى، والذي يكون من جانب المدعى وهو على نوعين: ترك مبرئ للذمة، وترك غير مبرئ للذمة، وفي النوع الثاني فان المدعى بامكانه اقامة دعوى جديدة. رابعاً:- سقوط الخصومة، اذ ان للمدعى عليه ان يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة إذا انقضت ستة اشهر اعتباراً من آخر اجراء اتخذ بالدعوى ولم يتم السير بها بعد ذلك بفعل المدعى أو امتناعه، كما تنقضي الخصومة في جميع الاحوال بمضي سنتين على آخر اجراء صحيح تم فيها. وانقطاع سير الخصومة في الدعوى المدنية يعتبر أهم تلك العوارض التي تلحق بسير اجراءات الخصومة فيعطلها عن الحركة، ويعوقها عن التطور فيجعل منها اجراءات راكدة لا يمكن تحريكها وتجاوزها الا بتجاوز الأسباب التي أدت إلى ذلك. نستنتج من ذلك ان انقطاع السير في الدعوى المدنية يجعل اجراءات الدعوى المدنية تتوقف عن السير بسبب حدوث امر يعيق تقدمها يكون خارجاً عن ارادة اطراف الدعوى والمحكمة اذ لا تستطيع المحكمة متى تحققت اسبابه التغاضي عنه([4]). وقد تطرق المشرع الفلسطيني إلى موضوع انقطاع السير في الدعوى المدنية في الباب الثامن الفصل الثاني من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني رقم 2 لسنة 2001 تحت عنوان "عوارض الخصومة". ويرجع موضوع انقطاع السير في الدعوى المدنية إذا تحقق احد الأسباب التي حددها المشرع على وجه الحصر في المادة 128/ 1 من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني مما يؤدي إلى شل فاعلية حقوق الدفاع. إنَّ لموضوع انقطاع السير في الدعوى المدنية أهمية معتبرة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني، وذلك للغاية التي يقوم على حمايتها، فهو مقرر لحماية اطراف الدعوى المدنية بما يخولهم ممارسة كافة اجراءات الدعوى المدنية بصورة تكفل للمتقاضين حقوقهم القضائية، بحيث لا ينتقص من حق الدفاع المقدس، ويأمن سير العدالة على الوجه الاكمل. وينقطع سير الدعوى المدنية امام محكمة الدرجة الأولى بصفتها محكمة موضوع وبصفتها محكمة طعن بالنسبة للطعن بالاعتراض والطعن باعادة المحاكمة وامام محكمة الاستئناف وهذا ما هو مستفاد من نص المادة 128/1 المشار اليها سابقاً، ومن نص المادة 224 من ذات القانون والتي جاء فيها: "تسري على الاستئناف القواعد المقررة امام محكمة الدرجة الأولى سواء فيما يتعلق بحضور الخصوم وغيابهم أو بالاجراءات والاحكام ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك". الا ان عارض الانقطاع الذي يلحق بالدعوى المدنية لا ينطبق على الاجراءات امام محكمة النقض، وذلك للطبيعة الخاصة للاجراءات لديها، فهي لا تعتمد بالاصل على مبدأ المواجهة بين الخصوم، بل ان هؤلاء ليس لهم فرصة الحضور امام تلك المحكمة وكذلك الامر لمحاميهم، الا إذا طلبوا ذلك كتابة، وللمحكمة سلطتها التقديرية في ذلك. كما ان أسباب الطعن بالنقض التي حددها المشرع حصراً في المادة 226 من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني رقم 2 لسنة 2001 هي أسباب تهدف إلى التحقق من مدى احترام محكمة الموضوع لتطبيق القانون. ولا بد من الاشارة إلى ان عارض الانقطاع غير وارد على الدعوى التنفيذية امام قاضي التنفيذ اذ تنص المادة 12 من قانون التنفيذ الفلسطيني رقم 23 لسنة 2005 على ما يلي: "1- من حل قانوناً أو اتفاقاً محل الدائن في حقه حل محله فيما اتخذ من اجراءات التنفيذ. 2- يطبق الحكم المنصوص عليه في البند (1) اعلاه على جميع الحالات التي يطرأ عليها عارض يحول بين الدائن والاستمرار في متابعة الاجراءات كالغيبة وزوال الأهلية وزوال صفة من كان يمثله"، كما تنص المادة 14 من ذات القانون "1- إذا فقد المدين اهليته أو توفي يباشر التنفيذ ضد من يقوم مقامه أو ورثته بعد عشرة ايام من تبلغهم الاوراق المتعلقة بالتنفيذ. 2- يجوز تبليغ ورثة المدين جملة في اخر موطن كان لمورثهم بغير بيان اسمائهم الشخصية وصفاتهم ويكون التنفيذ بقدر الأموال التي تركها المورث".
([1])  هذا هو تعريف بوتييه نقلاً عن: ابو الوفا، احمد: أصول المحاكمات المدنية. الطبعة الأولى. مصر: دون دار نشر. 1983. ص 138. ([2]) ابو الوفا، احمد: أصول المحاكمات المدنية. مرجع سابق، ص 143. ([3]) هذا تعريف جوستنيان نقلاً عن: عمر، نبيل اسماعيل: الوسيط في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية. مصر: دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر. 1999. ص 591. ([4]) ابو الوفا، احمد: أصول المحاكمات المدنية. مرجع سابق، ص 545.

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

مدى حجية المحررات الإلكترونية في الإثبات دراسة مقارنة 

الملخص

أصبحت المعاملات الإلكترونية حقيقة قائمة في العالم المعاصر . وهي آخذه في التطور السريع ولكنها تواجه إشكالية تتعلق بالإثبات في وقت هي بحاجة إلى وسائل غير تلك التقليدية المتعارف عليها حتى تتماشى مع الحلول القانونية نتيجة الاتساع المذهل لحجم تلك التجارة  والمعاملات كافة .

ولهذا كان الهدف من هذه الدراسة هو بحث حجية المحررات الإلكترونية في الإثبات وفقاً لمشروع قانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكترونية وقانون البينات الفلسطيني , وكذلك قانون المعاملات الإلكتروني الأردني أيضا قوانين الأوراق المالية والبينات والبنوك والتجارة الأردنية ذات العلاقة وكذلك قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني والإثبات المصري , وقانون المعاملات الإلكترونية لإمارة دبي, وقانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكتروني التونسي,والتي أخذت بالوسائل الإلكترونية وأعطتها حجية في تعاملاتها , حيث اتفقت نصوص هذه القوانين على إعطاء المحررات الإلكترونية حجية كاملة في الإثبات إذا استوفت الشروط القانونية .

        أما فيما يتعلق بالتوقيع الإلكتروني فقد اتضح أن المشروع الفلسطيني لم يورد صوره وأشكاله حصراً , وإنما أوردها على سبيل المثال , تاركاً المجال لإدخال صور جديدة للتوقيع الإلكتروني في التطبيق العملي شأنه شأن معظم التشريعات العربية  فحسناً فعل, ولهذا تم فرض شروط معينة على التوقيع الإلكتروني لمنحة الحجية في الإثبات , وما نتج عن ذلك أن النصوص التقليدية في قانون البينات الفلسطيني وبقراءتها  مع نصوص مشروع قانون تنظيم التوقيع الإلكتروني الفلسطيني تستوعب الوسائل الإلكترونية الحديثة وتنطبق عليها ,وهذا يرجع إلى حرية الأطراف في الاتفاق على إثبات تصرفاتهم بأي طريقة يرونها مناسبة ,باستثناء بعض  التصرفات التي يتطلب القانون لها شكلاً معيناً كالمعاملات الرسمية , ومعاملات التصرف في الأموال غير المنقولة , والمعاملات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية وغيرها وبالتالي لا يقبل بها التوقيع الإلكتروني , ويرى الباحث وبما أن طبيعة قواعد قانون البينات مكمله وليست آمره أي يجوز اتفاق الأطراف على خلافها فلا حرج في الأخذ بالتوقيع الإلكتروني في ظل قانون البينات الفلسطيني باتفاق الأطراف .

وبخصوص التصديق الإلكتروني فلقد ورد تعريف شهادة المصادقة الإلكترونية , في   مشروع قانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكترونية الفلسطيني فحسناً فعل , إذ أن هذا الأمر لازم ومهم لتأكيد الثقة والمصداقية في التوقيع الإلكتروني وكأثر يرتب حقوقا في مواجهة  الأطراف المتعاقدة, كذلك مزود خدمات التصديق وهو الشخص الاعتباري أو الطبيعي الذي يرخص له من قبل الهيئة العامة للمصادقة الإلكترونية في تنفيذ أحكام قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني, حيث اتفقت نصوصه مع نصوص قانون المعاملات الإلكتروني لإمارة دبي وقانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكترونية التونسي , على عكس المشروع الذي لم يورد تعريفاً لمزود خدمات التصديق ولم ينظم شروطه ومدى مسؤوليته , وكذلك المشرع الأردني الذي لم يعالج أصلاً خدمات التصديق الإلكتروني للتوقيعات وآلية عمل هذه الجهات والإجراءات المتعلقة بتسجيلها  وفيما يتعلق بتطبيق التواقيع الإلكترونية وشهادات التصديق الصادرة من جهات أجنبية جاء نص المادة (48) من مشروع قانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكترونية الفلسطيني غامضاً في هذه المسألة من حيث صياغتها فهو لم يشير الى التوقيعات الإلكترونية الأجنبية التي قد تكون لازمة بالنسبة للمعاملات الإلكترونية عبر الدول، وخصوصاً أن الهدف من قانون التوقيع الإلكتروني في أي دولة هو تسهيل تبادل المعاملات الإلكترونية  داخل وخارج حدود الدولة والتي قد تمثل صفقات ضخمة في غالبيتها تتضمن عنصراً أجنبياً ضمن أطرافها، ولهذا فإن الاعتراف بآثار التوقيع الإلكتروني الأجنبي له أهمية في مثل هذه الصفقات , وهذا ما أخذ به قانون المعاملات والتجارة الإلكترونية لإمارة دبي في المادة (26) منه ونص المادة (12) من قانون اليونسترال النموذجي حيث أكدت هذه النصوص على الاعتراف بالتوقيع الإلكتروني   وشهادات التصديق الأجنبية، وكأنها وفق القانون الوطني إذا توافرت فيها الشروط المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور 

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

بيع ملك الغير دراسة مقارنة في ضوء القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي

 الملخص



موضوع هذا البحث مسألة بيع ملك الغير دراسة مقارنة في ضوء القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي.

اشتمل هذا البحث على فصل تمهيدي بينت فيه ماهية البيع في اللغة والقانون والفقه، وقارنت بين هذه المفاهيم الثلاثة.

في الفصل الأول، تناولت مفهوم بيع ملك الغير في القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي، وقارنت بين هذين المفهومين، ثم قمت بتحديد نطاق بيع ملك الغير، فحددت عناصر هذا البيع وما يخرج عن نطاقه وميزته عن بعض الأنظمة التي يشتبه بها.

وفي الفصل الثاني بحثت موضوع الطبيعة القانونية لبيع ملك الغير في القانون الوضعي، فتناولت النظريات التي قيلت في هذا الشأن على النحو التالي:

1- نظرية الفسخ.

2 نظرية العقد الموقوف.

3- نظرية البطلان المطلق.

4- نظرية البطلان النسبي.

5- نظرية البطلان من نوع خاص.

وبعدها تناولت النظريات التي قيلت في تأصيل بيع ملك الغير حسب الفقه الإسلامي وهي:

1- نظرية بطلان بيع ملك الغير.

2- نظرية توقف بيع ملك الغير.

وبعد ذلك قارنت ما بين الفقهين الإسلامي والقانوني في تحديد الطبيعة القانونية لبيع ملك الغير، فدرست أحكام العقد الموقوف وأحكام العقد القابل للإبطال، وأي العقدين أنسب لحالة بيع ملك الغير.

وفي الفصل الثالث بحثت موضوع بيع عقار الغير، فبدأت بتحديد الطبيعة القانونية لبيع العقار في القانون الوضعي والفقه الإسلامي وأجريت مقارنة ما بين الاتجاهين. وبعدها انتقلت إلى تحديد الطبيعة القانونية لبيع عقار الغير حسب القانون الوضعي والفقهي الإسلامي، وأجريت أيضا مقارنة بين المفهومين القانوني والفقهي من مسألة بيع عقار الغير.

وفي الفصل الرابع تناولت أحكام بيع ملك الغير، فدرست أولا أحكام بيع ملك الغير فيما بين المتعاقدين، ومدى أحقية كل من المشتري والبائع في إبطال بيع ملك الغير وموقف الفقه الإسلامي من هذه المسألة، وأيضا مدى حق المشتري في المطالبة بالتعويض حسب الفقهين القانوني والإسلامي ومصدر هذا التعويض حسب الاتجاهين القانوني والإسلامي. وبعد ذلك تناولت حالات تصحيح بيع ملك الغير وهي:

1- سقوط حق المشتري في رفع دعوى الإبطال بالتقادم.

2- إجازة المشتري للبيع.

3- تملك المشتري المبيع.

4- تملك البائع المبيع.

وبعد ذلك تناولت أحكام بيع ملك الغير بالنسبة للمالك الحقيقي. فدرست موضوع إقرار أو إجازة المالك البيع الوارد على ملكه، وهذا استدعى في البداية دراسة مفهوم كل من الإقرار والإجازة حسب المفهومين القانوني والإسلامي والفرق بين المصطلحين في ظل الفقهين. وانتقلت بعدها إلى فرضية عدم إقرار المالك للبيع، وفي هذه الفرضية نشأ عندنا علاقتين للمالك الحقيقي، الأولى علاقته بالمشتري، والثانية علاقته بالبائع. أما في فرضية إقرار المالك الحقيقي للبيع فقد ترتب على ذلك ثلاثة نتائج هما:

1- سريان البيع في حق المالك.

2- سقوط حق المشتري في طلب البطلان.

3- علاقة ما بين المالك الحقيقي والمشتري.

وأخيرا بحثت في أحكام بيع ملك الغير في حالة البيوع المتتالية.

ثم تلى ذلك خاتمة، تضمنت نتائج البحث وتوصياته.

البحث الكامل

----------


## sawaqi

موضوع جيد ، هل بالامكان ارسال ملف الموضوع عبر البريد التالي almoqbali-a@maktoop.com ولك جزيل الشكر

----------

